# Unpopular Video Game Opinions



## Wan (Oct 1, 2011)

Inspired by the unpopular movie opinions thread in Konoha Theatre.

_-- Dragon Age II's plot was better than Dragon Age: Origins
-- Alpha Protocol was a great game and in some respects better than the Mass Effect series
-- Knights of the Old Republic II was better than the first game
-- The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion was boring as crap
-- Multiplayer is a worthless feature
-- EA is not as evil a company as some people make it out to be
-- Nintendo needs to make more original games rather than recycling franchises started in the 80s and 90s
-- Halo Reach's plot sucked hairy donkey balls_

Obligatory come at me bro.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2011)

Gears of War is boring.


----------



## dymlos (Oct 2, 2011)

Final Fantasy VII is still the best final fantasy game ever made.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 2, 2011)

^ Agreed.

Final Fantasy VI is a mess, as are most of the older games.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

There is _nothing_ wrong with Sonic the Hedgehog having a large number of characters. I mean, look at freaking Mario.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 2, 2011)

Dragon Age 2 was a blast to play.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Metroid Prime sucks
Dragon Age 2 was better then Origins in a lot of ways
Call of Duty 4 was meh
Battlefield bad company 2 sucks
Bioshock 1 failed to live up to it's potential 
Fable 1 rocked 
Nier was awesome
Killzone is a shitty series


----------



## Badalight (Oct 2, 2011)

5$ character DLC is a good deal.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

The best Silent Hill games are 1 and 3, not 2.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

> Multiplayer is a worthless feature



Only if you have no friends, family, or good internet connection. 

On topic, video gaming as a whole is stale, and most of the good games this generation are sequels/remakes to 20+ old franchises, the graphics are better while the quality and love are down.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 2, 2011)

Halo sucks.
Gears of War sucks
Nintendo franchises should never change
MW2>Battlefield (all of them)
The existence of Sony and Microsoft consoles aren't even justified because PC exists.


----------



## Wan (Oct 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> On topic, video gaming as a whole is stale, and most of the good games this generation are sequels/remakes to 20+ old franchises, the graphics are better while the quality and love are down.



I'd disagree with that.  There have been plenty of original IPs in this console generation -- Gears of War, Uncharted, Mass Effect, Assassin's Creed, Left 4 Dead, Heavy Rain, Alan Wake, etc.  The thing is, a good deal of original IPs this generation were made with the intent of having the story wrapped up in sequels within the same generation.  We're at the end of that cycle now; once the new console generation arrives game developers will switch back to making new IP en masse utilizing the new technology.  It's just Nintendo that is stuck using 20+ year old franchises, really.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 2, 2011)

Oman said:


> -- Dragon Age II's plot was better than Dragon Age: Origins
> 
> -- EA is not as evil a company as some people make it out to be
> 
> -- Nintendo needs to make more original games rather than recycling franchises started in the 80s and 90s





crazymtf said:


> Dragon Age 2 was better then Origins in a lot of ways
> 
> Nier was awesome



Agree with these in some degree or another.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

First person is a fucking terrible perspective.
FF12 is crap.
Twilight princess is crap.
Spirit tracks is crap on a train.
First person is a fucking terrible, horrendous, boring, shit, gawd-awful perspective.
MMORPG's are the worst genre on the fucking planet.
Punch-out sucks.
Mario platformers are boring as fuck.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> First person is a fucking terrible perspective.
> FF12 is crap.
> Twilight princess is crap.
> Spirit tracks is crap on a train.
> ...



You like anything or you just a hater?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> First person is a fucking terrible perspective.
> FF12 is crap.
> Twilight princess is crap.
> Spirit tracks is crap on a train.
> ...



I actually agree with all your points.

Other than Punch Out, unless you mean the new one.

I've enjoyed a fair share of first person games, they would be much better in third person though.


----------



## dymlos (Oct 2, 2011)

Charcan said:


> The best Silent Hill games are 1 and 3, not 2.



Oh no You didn't.....


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> You like anything or you just a hater?



U mad son?


Sephiroth said:


> I actually agree with all your points.
> 
> Other than Punch Out, unless you mean the new one.
> 
> I've enjoyed a fair share of first person games, they would be much better in third person though.



I've only played the New one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I've only played the New one.



Then we are in complete agreement.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> U mad son?
> 
> 
> I've only played the New one.



Nope, as I agree with more then half of those things on your list. I'm just not seeing anything positive that's unpopular. Like do you like anything or you just be hating? Son don't be hating all the time. Haters have tiny penises, least that's what I heard :amazed


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Metroid Prime sucks
> Dragon Age 2 was better then Origins in a lot of ways
> Call of Duty 4 was meh
> Battlefield bad company 2 sucks
> ...


Bolded is not an unpopular opinion. Almost everyone I know online or off loves Nier, including me.


- Final Fantasy XIII was a great game
- Uncharted series are decent, but not GOTY worthy
- Demon's Souls is a cheap game (in terms of difficulty)
- Parasite Eve 2 was not better than Parasite Eve 1
- Final Fantasy XII was a lackluster game
- Brutal Legends is a good game despite some of its flaws. Schafer's best work.
- Assassin's Creed series has a great plot
- Mass Effect 2 is not an RPG
- JRPGs are not dead
- I don't like Seth Killian
- Triforce from Empire Arcadia is an odd friend
- Street Fighter EX series was great
- 3rd Strike is one of the most unbalanced fighters ever
- Enslaved sucks
- Arcana Heart 3 is a great game and shouldn't be knocked cause all the characters are underage girls
- Pad is better than stick unless you plink
- EWGF is not hard to do in Tekken 6
- I think Resident Evil 5 is better than Resident Evil 4
- Devil May Cry 4 wasn't bad, its just a DMC3-lite
- DmC looks ass
- Jim Sterling is a troll
- Kotaku sucks balls
- Japanese developers need to stop outsourcing games
- MGS4 is the best MGS game
- Bloody Roar 4 wasn't THAT damn bad
- Wish games stop trying to emulate Hollywood movies, cause Hollywood sucks
- Dragon Quest X looks slightly promising
- FFXIII-2 will be a great game
- The Darkness game was underrated and not given enough love
- Metal Gear Online was fun for awhile
- Unreal Tournament 3 was fun for awhile
- Ninja Theory almost suck as bad as Silicon Knights
- Final Fantasy VI was great, Final Fantasy VII is just better
- Final Fantasy IX is kind of boring to play
- I like J-pop, metal and old school Dr. Dre-era rap in video games
- Old school Dante from DMC1-4 is not emo
- As much as I love shooters, I wish developers stop making so many of them
- Final Fantasy X-2 was a great game and better than FFII, III, VIII, IX, and XII


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2011)

*-- Alpha Protocol was a great game*

That's not an unpopular opinion.

At all.

Also, so many people liking Dragon Age 2, holy shit. What the hell is wrong with you? I mean, the pirate chick was probably the best character of both games but a tanned fuck buddy anarchist doesn't justify the whole game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

> DmC looks ass



This one is quite popular.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Nier is rated pretty low and I know a lot of people who didn't even bother getting through the first two hours. So yes, Nier being awesome is unpopular, just not on a gamefaqs thread about it or anime website. But in General? not loved. 

@Death - Joke? Alpha is a pretty shitty game.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 2, 2011)

Oman said:


> -- Multiplayer is a worthless feature



You're trying too hard.


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> This one is quite popular.


Could of fooled me. Its like everyone is now like, "Oh, this don't look as good as other DMCs, even 2, but hell its a DMC game so it looks good" now. Its like people are forcing themselves to think this shit looks good. I know I have low standards but not this low.

Fuck Capcom and Ninja Theory gang raping my goddamn favorite gaming franchise. At least I still have Final Fantasy, MGS, and Assassin's Creed still.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 2, 2011)

Nier is actually a pretty good game.

The only real downsides were the fucking sidequests and the shittiest graphics this gen.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

-People taking Pokemon games seriously saddens me.
-Halo: Reach was executed poorly.
-L.A. Noire was a snooze.
-Handheld gaming blows.


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Nier is actually a pretty good game.
> 
> The only real downsides were the fucking sidequests and *the shittiest graphics this gen.*



Not with Trinity Universe and X-men Destiny out and made its not. Or Dynasty Warriors games thats out this gen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

I think all random factor/probability should be removed from video games.


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I think all random factor/probability should be removed from video games.



I agree with this.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Nier is actually a pretty good game.
> 
> The only real downsides were the fucking sidequests and the shittiest graphics this gen.



Ummmm 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARwOHqLuw9w[/YOUTUBE]

THINK AGAIN! 

@Halo Reach Hate - Ya'll suck dick. 

-Gears of War 1 sucked
-XBOX >>> Gamecube
-PC gaming is overrated
-Witcher 1 was meh at best
-Half Life 1 sucked
-Team Fortress sucks
-Assassin Creed Brotherhood is better then 2 
-Assassin Creed 1 was a great game
-Metal Gear Solid 3 was the weakest of the four solids 
-PSP sucks monkey cock
-I like Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

> Team Fortress sucks



I think everyone agrees the first Team Fortress sucked.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

*Team Fortress 2 sucks

Come at me bro


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> @Death - Joke? Alpha is a pretty shitty game.



Joke?

Not at all, my friend. You see, for all the bugs and glitches that the game had when it first came out, Alpha Protocol is probably one of the best RPG's i've played. It suffers from a massive Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines vibe, which makes sense, since it was made by several people that worked on it.

The fact that it has pretty intelligent writing, conversation options and characters that are actually fun also helps.

Hell, Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines is probably one of the most glitched games i've played and it's also the best RPG i've ever played.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Alpha...well written? We played the same game with the same shitty endings no matter what you choose to do? Damn....


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

I quite liked Alpha Protocol.


crazymtf said:


> *Team Fortress 2 sucks
> 
> Come at me bro



About as much as Halo: Reach.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Nier is actually a pretty good game.
> 
> The only real downsides were the fucking sidequests and *the shittiest graphics this gen.*



Hunted would like a word with you.

Front Mission Evolved was pretty fun despite lacking in the story department.

Resonance of Fate was fun as hell.

I'm pretty indifferent to CoD and actually had fun online. Just nowadays it's becoming the FF of shooters.

Hokuto Musou was one of the better anime musou games along with Gundam 3.


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 2, 2011)

-The Halo series is boring and really nothing special.
-Guitar Hero isn't really that much fun even when you start getting good at it.
-Star Ocean: The Second Story is the best PS1 RPG.
-Final Fantasy IX and Final Fantasy X are overrated.
-Final Fantasy XII is underrated. It had a nice combat system and customization options.
-Organization XIII from Kingdom Hearts II are boring and flat villains.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> -The Halo series is boring and really nothing special.
> -Guitar Hero isn't really that much fun even when you start getting good at it.
> -Star Ocean: The Second Story is the best PS1 RPG.
> *-Final Fantasy IX and Finally Fantasy X are overrated.
> ...



Dude....you are my new bro.


----------



## Wan (Oct 2, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *-- Alpha Protocol was a great game*
> 
> That's not an unpopular opinion.
> 
> At all.



Sadly, 



> Also, so many people liking Dragon Age 2, holy shit. What the hell is wrong with you? I mean, the pirate chick was probably the best character of both games but a tanned fuck buddy anarchist doesn't justify the whole game.



The moment where said "anarchist"


*Spoiler*: __ 



blows up a whole Chantry forcing the player to make the hardest choice I've ever had to make in a game -- not because I want to be able to pick both outcomes, but because both outcomes would have _friggin terrible consequences_ -- 




is.  I mean, geez, I know Anders isn't a blood mage, but he sometimes seems to be the only renegade mage that isn't dabbling in blood magic, almost justifying the Templars' policies.  But then, nothing could justify twisted BS like making mages into Tranquils.



crazymtf said:


> @Death - Joke? Alpha is a pretty shitty game.



What Deathbringerpt said, but I'll also say the amount of consequences your choices can have throughout the game surpasses any other game I've played.  It had the *second* hardest choice I've had to make in a game.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Choosing to save Madison and let dozens of people die in the museum attack, or saving the museum and letting Madison die.




Not to mention *gasp* it actually shows your character contemplating that action afterwards!  That's automatically, like, 10x more depth than most RPG player avatars.

Btw the third hardest choice I've had to make in a game was knowlingly sending Ashley or Kaidan to die in Mass Effect 1.  It's not that I incredibly liked the characters -- they didn't irritate me though, I felt like I knew them in a way, and I do have a soft spot for Ashley.  The thought I was _sending someone to die_ was agonizing for me regardless of what I thought of the characters.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Ah, maybe just didn't give a darn about any character in Alpha cause was getting to frustrated with the combat lol


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

The combat was easy in that game. Choose 1 weapon, pump all your stats into it, face roll.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

The actual target system sucked monkey balls though. And felt clunky.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> The actual target system sucked monkey balls though. And felt clunky.



That's the thing, part of leveling up a weapon is it makes its targeting better. Not sure who's choice that was, kind of a stupid decision.


----------



## Wan (Oct 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Ah, maybe just didn't give a darn about any character in Alpha cause was getting to frustrated with the combat lol



That's ok, it's all too easy to confuse Alpha Protocol as a third person shooter and judge it for that rather than the RPG it's meant to be.



Gnome said:


> That's the thing, part of leveling up a weapon is it makes its targeting better. Not sure who's choice that was, kind of a stupid decision.



Didn't the original Deus Ex do this as well?  So did the first Mass Effect.


----------



## Slice (Oct 2, 2011)

Final Fantasy 8 was better than 7

System Shock 2 was the scariest game ever made


----------



## dymlos (Oct 2, 2011)

-Arc the Lad Collection is vastly underrated
-Xenogears was not boring AT ALL
-Unlimited Saga was gay as hell
-Saga Frontier 1 beats 2 in every way possible
-Star Ocean second story is better than second evolution
-Chrono Trigger is better than Cross


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 2, 2011)

Demon Souls is  the most begginner friendly easy games


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

Dymlos said:


> -Arc the Lad Collection is vastly underrated
> -Xenogears was not boring AT ALL
> -Unlimited Saga was gay as hell
> -Saga Frontier 1 beats 2 in every way possible
> ...



Those are all very popular opinions.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 2, 2011)

Naruto Shippuden : Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 is the manliest game ever !


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 2, 2011)

Final Fantasy V is the best FF and ExDeath is the greatest villain in the history of gaming


----------



## dymlos (Oct 2, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> Final Fantasy V is the best FF and ExDeath is the greatest villain in the history of gaming



I preferred Gilgamesh but to each his or her own I guess...And NeoExdeath looks okay...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Oman said:


> That's ok, it's all too easy to confuse Alpha Protocol as a third person shooter and judge it for that rather than the RPG it's meant to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't the original Deus Ex do this as well?  So did the first Mass Effect.



Yeah but not to the point that it was almost impossible to shoot. 

I don't confuse Alpha Protocol with shooters, but if you are going to have shooting make it decent like Deus Ex revolution or Mass Effect. How Alpha had worst shooting then ME1 and it was years later is beyond me.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

^ Obsidian.


raizen28 said:


> Demon Souls is  the most begginner friendly easy games



Play more games.


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2011)

Space Marine > Gears of War.


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2011)

Quake 3: Arena > MW1/2/BO.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Final Fantasy X sucks. Hard.

Granted I never finished it. But that's because it was so boring and tedious that I couldn't bring myself to playing more than a couple hours, tops.


----------



## Krory (Oct 2, 2011)

JRPGs have been dated for the past five to ten years.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

Krory said:


> JRPGs have been dated for the past five to ten years.



This thread is about opinions Krory.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

I believe this opinion may only be unpopular on here, because this is the only place I see people complaining about it, but Kingdom Hearts is an awesome series.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I believe this opinion may only be unpopular on here, because this is the only place I see people complaining about it, but Kingdom Hearts is an awesome series.



Not unpopular at all, and definitely not on here. Unless you weigh some peoples opinions higher than others.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

I never see anyone talking about it really. Its fanclub and 3D threads are pretty inactive, and whenever it is mentioned, someone's making fun of it's convoluted plot. My mistake then.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

Most people on NF don't post in the GD. If you made a poll though, they'll all come out and vote, it's odd.


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I believe this opinion may only be unpopular on here, because this is the only place I see people complaining about it, *but Kingdom Hearts is an awesome series.*



Yeah, and Charlie Sheen isn't crazy as fuck. Of course Kingdom Hearts is awesome.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 2, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Also, so many people liking Dragon Age 2, holy shit. What the hell is wrong with you? I mean, the pirate chick was probably the best character of both games but a tanned fuck buddy anarchist doesn't justify the whole game.



- DA2 combat system was more enjoyable than Origins. 

- Conversation wheel was great (Sarcastic/Charming FemHawke is sexy as hell). I have no problem with silent protagonists, but the whole personality/speaking thing Hawke had going on was a plus. 

- The new designs are great. Elves don't just look like humans with pointy ears, they actually have some distinct features. Darkspawn look more than just zombie goblins

- Comparing the story to Origins, DA2's may seem lackluster, but it's basically like Mass Effect 2 to Mass Effect: it's a transition, and it's basically building up the mage/templar conflict for the next game (with culminates into a giant world war). I also liked how we just stayed within Kirkwall, not just going everywhere. Not that I didn't enjoy it in Origins, but it was a breath of fresh air. 

- Friendship/Rivalry is a definite step up from Approval/Disapproval.

- They cut out useless skills (Persuasion, Lockpicking, etc) and either assigned them to a certain stat or have everyone be able to use them and create them. 

- Companions were love (Varric and Merril <3)

Obviously there are things I didn't like about it, but off the top of my head, those are the things that I liked about DA2. I was expecting a shitty game when I bought it, but it was really enjoyable. Don't understand why it gets the hate it does.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Oct 2, 2011)

- Chrono Cross was garbage, and the soundtrack is overrated.  

- FF 12 is unplayable.  

- I like x-factor and the DHC glitch in MVC3.


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Miracle Sun said:


> - Chrono Cross was garbage, and the soundtrack is overrated.
> 
> *- FF 12 is unplayable.
> *
> - I like x-factor and the DHC glitch in MVC3.



You is a good person.


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> - DA2 combat system was more enjoyable than Origins.
> 
> - Conversation wheel was great (Sarcastic/Charming FemHawke is sexy as hell). I have no problem with silent protagonists, but the whole personality/speaking thing Hawke had going on was a plus.
> 
> ...


I got it and never played it yet cause I want to finish Origins, but I hate that fucking Fade shit in the Broken Circle. I have no expectations of Dragon Age 2 so I may end up liking it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2011)

I do not think Uncharted 2 is one of the greatest game evar made. It's certainly good, but just because you add a decent story to a 3rd person shooter doesn't change the experience for me.


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2011)

TES: Daggerfall is better than TES: Oblivion.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 2, 2011)

JRPG is the best genre, fuck everything else


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> JRPG is the best genre, fuck everything else


Amen to this.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I got it and never played it yet cause I want to finish Origins, but I hate that fucking Fade shit in the Broken Circle. I have no expectations of Dragon Age 2 so I may end up liking it.



Ah, well the Fade experience in DA2 isn't as daunting.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 2, 2011)

Dragon Age 2 is not only a bad game but the worst game of all time followed by Mass Effect 2. Final Fantasy 9 is the best final fantasy game ever made.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

I refuse to play Chain of Memories again because of the card-based combat system. Wrecks the game for me.


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2011)

Sandbox RPGs are the best genre of gaming.  Fuck everything else.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 2, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Dragon Age 2 is not only a bad game but the worst game of all time



I doubt this is an unpopular opinion...



> followed by Mass Effect 2.



...but this certainly is


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

I love sandbox RPGs. Steambot Chronicles is one of my favorite games.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Dragon Age 2 is not only a bad game but the worst game of all time followed by Mass Effect 2. Final Fantasy 9 is the best final fantasy game ever made.



Oh shit this is for sure the most unpopular opinion I've ever seen in all my time. Dragon Age 2 hate? Ok seen it before. ME2 hate? Well people can't see amazing games sometimes. BUT Final Fucking shitty fantasy 9 being a good game? Let alone the best FF game ever? Lmao da fuk I b reading


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Lmao da fuk I b reading



Opinions Watson, opinions


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Crazyness son, crazyness. 

-Tenkachi >>> Budokai 
-Final Fantasy 8 and 9 sucked 
-Silent Hill Homecoming was great
-Alone in the Dark was fun
-Old Resident evil games sucked
-RE5 >>> RE1-3


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Oh shit this is for sure the most unpopular opinion I've ever seen in all my time. Dragon Age 2 hate? Ok seen it before. ME2 hate? Well people can't see amazing games sometimes. *BUT Final Fucking shitty fantasy 9 being a good game?* Let alone the best FF game ever? Lmao da fuk I b reading



I take it you haven't venture to other forums lately. While its still an overall unpopular opinion, it isn't something out of nowhere. I've seen plenty say ME2 is shit nowadays or is one of the worse games they played. Also, FFIX is considered the best FF game by many different fans and is generally considered a great game. Not as much as FFIV, VI, VII, or X but nonetheless not really looked down upon by the fanbase.

The bolded is an unpopular opinion.


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2011)

Majora's Mask > OoT
Super Mario World 3 > Call of Duty
Mario Cart > Super Smash Bros


----------



## Krory (Oct 2, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I take it you haven't venture to other forums lately. While its still an overall unpopular opinion, it isn't something out of nowhere. I've seen plenty say ME2 is shit nowadays or is one of the worse games they played. Also, FFIX is considered the best FF game by many different fans and is generally considered a great game. Not as much as FFIV, VI, VII, or X but nonetheless not really looked down upon by the fanbase.
> 
> The bolded is an unpopular opinion.



I usually don't go on forums with JRPG fans cause they have shit taste in my personal opinion. They like very shitty games for the most part, which is what I'm guessing your talking about. Cause everyone I know loves ME1-2 and obviously critics and the large majority of the gaming community love it for it sells well and is praised.

 Final fantasy 8-9 suck, that's my unpopular opinion. BUT at the same time, 9 is usually not mentioned nearly as much as Final Fantasy 7 and 10 as the best Final Fantasy where I visit. Again though, I try to avoid any Final Fantasy forums or JRPG forums, cause their taste makes me hate gamers


----------



## Krory (Oct 2, 2011)

YOU NO RIKEY FINAL FANTASY? YOU NO REAR GAMER!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Krory said:


> YOU NO RIKEY KINGDOM HEARTS? YOU NO REAR GAMER!


Truth.**


----------



## Wan (Oct 2, 2011)

It's not just JRPG fans who hate on Mass Effect 2.  It's hardcore western RPG fans who think Planescape: Torment is the God of video game stories and The Witcher 2 is its Son come to redeem the world of gaming...


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I usually don't go on forums with JRPG fans cause they have shit taste in my personal opinion. They like very shitty games for the most part, which is what I'm guessing your talking about. Cause everyone I know loves ME1-2 and obviously critics and the large majority of the gaming community love it for it sells well and is praised.
> 
> Final fantasy 8-9 suck, that's my unpopular opinion. BUT at the same time, 9 is usually not mentioned nearly as much as Final Fantasy 7 and 10 as the best Final Fantasy where I visit. Again though, I try to avoid any Final Fantasy forums or JRPG forums, cause their taste makes me hate gamers



Do you think I only hang out in JRPG forums? Seriously?  

I do like other types of games that aren't JRPGs or Japanese made games you know. I've read other WRPG fans call ME2 shit. Yes, its an unpopular opinion but you act as though its blasphemous or unheard of when its really not. ME2 has about as much haters as GTA IV and MGS4, and many of those haters I've read and seen aren't even JRPG fans. People do have varying opinions dude and not everyone agree with critics.

Although I like how you shit on every JRPG fan's opinion for no reason too. Veeery classy.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm a JRPG fan and I enjoyed the original Mass Effect (I wasn't able to finish it because I tired of struggling to read the text on my old television).


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Do you think I only hang out in JRPG forums? Seriously?
> 
> I do like other types of games that aren't JRPGs or Japanese made games you know. I've read other WRPG fans call ME2 shit. Yes, its an unpopular opinion but you act as though its blasphemous or unheard of when its really not. ME2 has about as much haters as GTA IV and MGS4, and many of those haters I've read and seen aren't even JRPG fans. People do have varying opinions dude and not everyone agree with critics.
> 
> Although I like how you shit on every JRPG fan's opinion for no reason too. Veeery classy.



You seem to misunderstand me. I wasn't stating you are a JRPG gamer OR that you only hang out in those forums. I stated JRPG fans forums usually hate the game, for it's not like their precious JRPG. When the fuck did I say you are one of them? Didn't I just give you credit for like Deus Ex? 

And old WRPG fans are PC fans. I stated before PC fanboys are fucking sad, sad as any console fanboy who can't learn to enjoy games but instead defend a piece of hardware. While they are stuck in the past, I'll enjoy new games. 

And I shit on JRPG fanboys because they seem to mostly have shit opinion. I wasn't shitting on you though, seeing as I know you like different genres, I was shitting on fanboys. Sorry wasn't clear enough, seeing as how I enjoy JRPG too. Would I be shitting on myself? That be a "shitty" way of proving my point


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 2, 2011)

Krory said:


> YOU NO RIKEY FINAL FANTASY? YOU NO REAR GAMER!



I agree with this sentiment


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> - DA2 combat system was more enjoyable than Origins.
> 
> - Conversation wheel was great (Sarcastic/Charming FemHawke is sexy as hell). I have no problem with silent protagonists, but the whole personality/speaking thing Hawke had going on was a plus.
> 
> ...



Okay, opinions aside, the bolded part is an improvement? Since when is an elf looking like a pointed ear human's a bad thing? They look like fucking  backwards...giraffe...people thingies, man. Shit's not appealing.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 2, 2011)

FPS genre is the worst genre ever
MGS2 is the best in the series
Guilty Gear is the best video game series ever and the best music
Super DBZ is the best DBZ game
I like FF12 
DMC4 is a great game and I like Nero
Uncharted is overated 
Kingdom Hearts is the best RPG game ever


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 2, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> FPS genre is the worst genre ever



Agreed.
Final fantasy X2 has the best gameplay out of all FFs
Chrono Cross > Trigger


----------



## Higawa (Oct 2, 2011)

The GTAs are nothing against the good old GTA 2
I dont like Killzone
CoD Black Ops is so boring


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 2, 2011)

King of Fighters 98 is the greatest fighting game of all time.
The KoF series > Street Fighter



			
				Higawa said:
			
		

> The GTAs are nothing against the good old GTA 2


seconded


----------



## The810kid (Oct 2, 2011)

-Sonic Adventure 1 and 2 were more enjoyable than any old 2d sonic game
-Sonic Heroes was a good sonic game
-FFVII-IX were the best eras of FF
 -New Final Fantasy games aren't bad as everyone say and are quite enjoyable
-Leon Kennedy and Dante are overrated and I don't see why everyone fanboys over them so hard.
-There was nothing wrong with Raiden from Sons of Liberty
Grand Theft Auto 3 was the least interesting GTA game.
- Final fantasy VI is just as overrated as VII and isn't better than it
FFVII isn't the best Final Fantasy game but will always be a bigger cornerstone in gaming than any Final Fantasy.


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Oct 2, 2011)

I like Final Fantasy 13. 
I think that Dead Or Alive is a much better fighting game than Street Fighter.
Final Fantasy 7 is an overrated RPG. 
I enjoyed Resident Evil 5
I enjoy the Dynasty Warriors series.


----------



## Krory (Oct 2, 2011)

Some people here clearly don't know what overrated is.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 2, 2011)

I couldn't get myself to complete God of War 3. 
I don't like Street Fighter. 
I think SWTOR will be shit.
Black Ops is a bad game. 
Treyarch is a bad developer.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I couldn't get myself to complete God of War 3.
> I don't like Street Fighter.
> *I think SWTOR will be shit.*
> Black Ops is a bad game.
> Treyarch is a bad developer.



It looks like shit.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 2, 2011)

Tastes like shit, too.


Older Fighting games from before the Mid 90's are horrible.

Ninja Gaiden 3 looks fun as hell, much more so than the pprevious Ninja Gaiden 3d games were. And the NES games sucked......


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

Mario tennis: Power Tour is the best tennis game ever fucking made.
All first person shooters are shit, all of them.
Aoyowhatshisface and Miyamoto no longer know how to make a decent Zelda game.
Golden sun 1&2 are better zelda games than every 3D Zelda game.
The original tales of Phantasia is dated as fuck and suffers from horrendous gameplay.
Budokai can't hold a candle to tenkaichi.
The GBA is better than the gamecube.
If you play mmorpg's you are a piece of shit.
Mmorpg's have shitty multiplayer.
mmorpg's are shitty rpg's.
HD graphics are a waste of time and money.
Harvest Moon > The Sims.
Link is a shit protagonist.
High polygon count is just marketing for "pretty but shit".


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 2, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Okay, opinions aside, the bolded part is an improvement? Since when is an elf looking like a pointed ear human's a bad thing? They look like fucking  backwards...giraffe...people thingies, man. Shit's not appealing.



I just want distinctive features that differentiate between the three races. There's an obvious difference between dwarves and humans, the same should be for elves and humans.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

Orcs are better when they actually feel like a real intelligent/misunderstood race like Warcraft 3 and not just killing barbarians.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Golden sun 1&2 are better zelda games than every 3D Zelda game.



This doesn't even make sense as they are not even remotely similar to the 2d Zelda games.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> If you play mmorpg's you are a piece of shit.
> Mmorpg's have shitty multiplayer.
> mmorpg's are shitty rpg's.


What the heck?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2011)

If i ever need proof that the average gamer only works in fucking extremes, this thread is just what i ordered.

Keep doing what you're doing, people.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 2, 2011)

I like Lost Planet.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2011)

*Wind Waker, Link to the Past, and Majora's Mask are the only Zelda games that aren't boring shit.

*Left 4 Dead is the only shooter worth owning.

*Devil May Cry is one of the worst franchises ever.

*Cover based combat is boring.

*Realism in video games is the worst idea ever.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

Lamb said:


> *Realism in video games is the worst idea ever.


Don't think it will be cool when video games can completely mimic real life?


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> This doesn't even make sense as they are not even remotely similar to the 2d Zelda games.



I didn't say 2d .


Stunna said:


> What the heck?


What it's simple?
The multiplayer in MMORPG's is trash.
The RPG portion of MMORPG's is trash.
In other words, MMORPG's are trash.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Crazyness son, crazyness.
> *
> -Tenkachi >>> Budokai *
> -Final Fantasy 8 and 9 sucked
> ...



You just lost all credibility as a video game reviewer .


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Don't think it will be cool when video games can completely mimic real life?



In a world where you have to support your girlfriend and pay rent, a world where just one false step could end up costing you your job and your livelihood, a world where your brother is constantly asking you to lone him $500 so he can pay his rent, even though you know he's just going to use it to buy crack like he always does and you'd really like to send him to a rehab clinic, but you can't afford $1500 a month to get him clean, so you just give him the $500 and hope he doesn't die. In this world, you've chosen to be _A Tax Accountant_! Fight your way (metaphorically, of course, there's no actual combat in this game), through hordes of paperwork, hoping you can save people money on their taxes as you do your best to manage your own life, or get fired trying!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

Lamb said:


> In a world where you have to support your girlfriend and pay rent, a world where just one false step could end up costing you your job and your livelihood, a world where your brother is constantly asking you to lone him $500 so he can pay his rent, even though you know he's just going to use it to buy crack like he always does and you'd really like to send him to a rehab clinic, but you can't afford $1500 a month to get him clean, so you just give him the $500 and hope he doesn't die. In this world, you've chosen to be _A Tax Accountant_! Fight your way (metaphorically, of course, there's no actual combat in this game), through hordes of paperwork, hoping you can save people money on their taxes as you do your best to manage your own life, or get fired trying!



I'm thinking something more exciting, like gladiator battles.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You just lost all credibility as a video game reviewer .



What are you talking about? Tenkaichi makes Budokai look like garbage.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm thinking something more exciting, like gladiator battles.



I'm thinking Videodrome. All hail the new flesh!


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2011)

Reality has Gladiator battles? Or do you want to simulate actual Gladiator battles, where a guy in armor slices you to bits to the cheers of a blood thirsty crowd, while you are supposed to figure out the best way to die, so the stupid crowd is impressed?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2011)

Lamb said:


> *Wind Waker, Link to the Past, and Majora's Mask are the only Zelda games that aren't boring shit.
> 
> *Left 4 Dead is the only shooter worth owning.
> 
> ...


I agree with this statement .


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I'm thinking Videodrome. All hail the new flesh!



*wikis*





			
				Lamb said:
			
		

> Reality has Gladiator battles?



It did at some point.




> Or do you want to simulate actual Gladiator battles, where a guy in armor slices you to bits to the cheers of a blood thirsty crowd, while you are supposed to figure out the best way to die, so the stupid crowd is impressed?



Only if you suck.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What are you talking about? Tenkaichi makes Budokai look like garbage.



Sane people understand this, but bitches gonna bitch.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> *wikis*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if we're going by reality, the only way you're likely to not suck is if you actually were trained, aka got bought by a professional gladiator group, or if you are a soldier who went into it by yourself. The majority of gladiators were just slaves pitted against each other or a group of heavily trained, armored and armed pro-gladiators.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Well, if we're going by reality, the only way you're likely to not suck is if you actually were trained, aka got bought by a professional gladiator group, or if you are a soldier who went into it by yourself.



Which can be the character you raise/use.

Aside from taking some liberties like time passing by faster, real combat would be fun to play.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2011)

Or sluggish and one-sided. 

Anyways, I'm thinking things more along the lines of restrictions to gameplay made on the basis of "hey, you can't do that in real life".


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck Tales of Xillia.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Anyways, I'm thinking things more along the lines of restrictions to gameplay made on the basis of "hey, you can't do that in real life".


Examples?

I'm just curious.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 2, 2011)

* Lost Odyssey is the best Final Fantasy
*Wind Waker is the best Zelda 
*Turning Raiden into a cyborg was a terrible decision, no it didn't make him cool
* MGS4 is just a love letter to the series fans.....written by your overweight touches you at night uncle 
*Mass Effect was better than 2 even with the Mako 
*New Vegas was miles better than Fallout 3


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Examples?
> 
> I'm just curious.



Well, the biggest one is cover based combat, but also stuff like realistic combat damage, being required to eat, drink, and sleep to stay alive, basically anything done to add difficulty by inhibiting the actual mechanical skill of the character.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

I love stuff like that in _certain_ games. Like sandbox ones.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 2, 2011)

-Tekken is better than Street fighter and Mortal Kombat

-Blackops was a horrible game

-God of War was boring and repetetive

-Mass effect 1 had a better story than 2.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

KidTony said:


> -God of War was boring and repetetive


Same with the first Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I love stuff like that in _certain_ games. Like sandbox ones.



I can't think of a single realistic sandbox game. Usually sandbox games are about player freedom, so they for go all realism to give players leeway in how they they deal with obstacles.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 2, 2011)

> What it's simple?
> The multiplayer in MMORPG's is trash.
> The RPG portion of MMORPG's is trash.
> In other words, MMORPG's are trash.



You say that people who play MMORPGS are a piece of shit. But to know that MMORPGS and aspects of MMORPGS are shit, you must have played them, therefore by default, you sir, are a piece of shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2011)

And now the thread lost its original purpose and people are just saying whatever the hell they want.

They're supposed to be unpopular, guys.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I can't think of a single realistic sandbox game. Usually sandbox games are about player freedom, so they for go all realism to give players leeway in how they they deal with obstacles.



Not _entirely_ realistic, of course. But Steambot Chronicles demands you eat and sleep or else you'll be incapable of walking and operating machinery as efficiently, I think.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What are you talking about? Tenkaichi makes Budokai look like garbage.



It's a shitty fighting game, if your a fighting game buff then you would see the Budokai had the components of a solid fighting game.

While tenkaichi was fun it was a bad fighting game, if you went into the fighting game thread I'm sure they'd say the same thing.



ensoriki said:


> Sane people understand this, but bitches gonna bitch.



>Say I'm bitching in thread where you state your opinion. 

You're not  the brightest bulb in the box, huh  ?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Lemme guess, you think Budokai 3's the best of them? Dragon Burst in Budokai 3 ruined the game for me. It replaces skill with luck that can make or break a match.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I
> 
> 
> >Say I'm bitching in thread where you state your opinion.
> ...



Still bitching son?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 2, 2011)

Budokai 3 is my favorite.

You know what that is a nice criticism and I agree, the fact that some characters couldn't activate their hypers without doing the dragon rush made it worse.* BUT  *

 I still had fun with that feature when it came to playing it competitively, plus the other features were great. Dodging, instant trans, beam struggles, and the Hyper Defense Attack system made for a chaotic yet refined competitive experience .

I still like playing alone but 2P VS is where that game shines.

But having a split screen in a fighting game ? That's weak as shit.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I didn't say 2d .



I know, you said they were better Zelda games than the 3D ones, implying they were closer to the 'real' zelda games you omitted, the 2d ones.  I was just pointing out how they were not anything like the 2d Zeldas.  If you are implying they were just better games with little reference to the original zelda games then your statement of "better *zelda* games" makes no sense.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Still bitching son?



I see, you're one of those cases.

When you learn to say something that doesn't make you sound like a 6 year old with down syndrome come at me.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I know, you said they were better Zelda games than the 3D ones, implying they were closer to the 'real' zelda games you omitted, the 2d ones.  I was just pointing out how they were not anything like the 2d Zeldas.  If you are implying they were just better games with little reference to the original zelda games then your statement of "better *zelda* games" makes no sense.



There was no implication whatsoever what you have is a presumption out of left-field.
Golden Sun mimics focus on dungeons and puzzles and does it better than the 3D zelda's.
That is the point.
In term's of the 2D Zelda's, your right. There's a greater emphasis on plot, character and character development. 



KizaruTachio said:


> I see, you're one of those cases.
> 
> When you learn to say something that doesn't make you sound like a 6 year old with down syndrome come at me.



Ah so you live in denial.
When you realise the door hit you on the way out, you are welcome to come back


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Budokai 3 is my favorite.
> 
> You know what that is a nice criticism and I agree, the fact that some characters couldn't activate their hypers without doing the dragon rush made it worse.* BUT  *
> 
> ...


Fair enough, I respect your opinion.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Ah so you live in denial.
> When you realise the door hit you on the way out, you are welcome to come back



I'm sorry it seems your ten, you can at the very least use commas. 

That seems to be your limit.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Budokai 3 is my favorite.
> 
> You know what that is a nice criticism and I agree, the fact that some characters couldn't activate their hypers without doing the dragon rush made it worse.* BUT  *
> 
> ...


Ah, the fun me and my brother had on Budokai 3 . We were so good, we could doge each others attack, or countering with instant transmission.  Shit was insane fast.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 2, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Ah, the fun me and my brother had on Budokai 3 . We were so good, we could doge each others attack, or countering with instant transmission.  Shit was insane fast.



Trolling my uncle with Majin Vegeta or a senzu bean. 

Classic.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 2, 2011)

Would have made a nice arcade cabinet game if done right.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm sorry it seems your ten, you can at the very least use commas.
> 
> That seems to be your limit.



Poorly done age attacks, is that the extent of your abilities?
You bitch poorly, continue this horrendous derailing if you wish though


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Trolling my uncle with Majin Vegeta or a senzu bean.
> 
> Classic.



I remember me and some friends trolled a guy by making him choose Fat Buu in an old PS1 DBZ fighting game and laughing when he ran out of ki (or whatever) and Buu did a stupid little dance whenever he tried to make a special move.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Uncharted II was generic as hell.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 3, 2011)

-Oblivion is better than Morrowind overall
-Dragon Age 2 is better than Origins overall
-Assassin's Creed 1 was an awesome game
-Raiden is a good character
-MGS1 is the weakest in the series
-GTA IV deserves it's perfect scores
-Red Dead Redemption was poorly paced
-L.A. Noire is one of the most overrated games ever
-Way of the Samurai is a great series
-Half Life 2 is overrated
-Nintendo is overrated
-Mario and Zelda games are not worth remaking 20 times
-None of Nintendo's franchises are worth remaking as much as they are
-FFXII is the best FF game
-WOW is not addictive
-Mirror's Edge was amazing
-Treyarch makes better COD games than IW
-Demon's Souls was not unfair at all
-Nier looked good artistically
-Deus Ex: HR looks really good graphically
-Xbox Live isn't worth paying for
-PC gaming is way overrated
-Keyboards are terrible for most genres of gaming

All I got for right now.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> -Oblivion is better than Morrowind overall
> -Dragon Age 2 is better than Origins overall
> *-Assassin's Creed 1 was an awesome game
> *-Raiden is a good character
> ...



Bolded aren't exactly unpopular opinions, but maybe its not with the crowd I roll with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

NIER looking good shouldn't be an unpopular opinion.

I know it is, but it shouldn't be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2011)

Pokemon is for kids..


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Khris said:


> Pokemon is for kids..



Um...hate to break it to you but, that's not an unpopular opinion. Even GameFreak themselves said so.

I still like them though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um...hate to break it to you but, that's not an unpopular opinion. Even GameFreak themselves said so.
> 
> I still like them though.



targeted for kids =/= for kids only


----------



## VioNi (Oct 3, 2011)

Musou games are pretty good/fun/time consuming, but some people are so frame picky and uptight about graphics.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Khris said:


> targeted for kids =/= for kids only



No game is for kids only.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2011)

My point exactly..


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok...........


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 3, 2011)

Khris said:


> targeted for kids =/= for kids only



It is for kids.



> My point exactly..



Not exactly.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> *-Oblivion is better than Morrowind overall
> -Dragon Age 2 is better than Origins overall
> -Assassin's Creed 1 was an awesome game
> -Raiden is a good character*
> ...



Agreed with all the bold 

Also like to add the following 
-DLC is not a waste, but a bonus
-PSN is still a pile of shit
-Voice Chat is important, Sony should fix this, only people with no friends online would disagree
-I rather pay for PSN if it was more like Live
-PS2 >>> Snes


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 3, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Gears of War is boring.



You Son of a Bitch!

What every PC gamer thinks they are.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Agreed with all the bold
> 
> Also like to add the following
> -DLC is not a waste, but a bonus
> ...



The fuck?

First of all, how is PSN a pile of shit? Second of all, Sony said they cant do cross game chat (which is something I think you meant as PSN has voice chat) due to RAM limitations. Third, no one wants to pay for online, which is why many people prefer PSN.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 3, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> The KoF series > Street Fighter



I fucking Love you


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Agreed with all the bold
> 
> Also like to add the following
> -DLC is not a waste, but a bonus
> ...



how is most of this stuff an unpopular opinion?


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 3, 2011)

- Mass Effect is boring.
- The Killzone games suck.
- Bioshock 2 was shitty.
- Resident Evil 5 was awful.
- Final Fntasy 7 is the best in the series.
- Star Ocean 3 was a fun game.
- The New Golden Sun looks boring.
- The 1st and 2nd generations of Pokemon were the best.
- Pokemon sucks now and needs to end.
- God of War 3 was a huge letdown, story-wise.
- For the most part, Capcom blows.
- FFXIII is terrible.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> how is most of this stuff an unpopular opinion?



Because most DLC is withheld from games and many gamers don't like that. Also, many people do like PSN and prefer to keep it free.

Now I do agree that PS2 > SNES isn't an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It is for kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly.



its targeted for kids, but can still be played by adults  

just like how shounen Manga is targeted for kids but still read by adults


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Solon Solute said:


> - Mass Effect is boring.
> - The Killzone games suck.
> - Bioshock 2 was shitty.
> - Resident Evil 5 was awful.
> ...



The new Golden Sun *is *boring.

I also think that FFXIII being terrible is pretty commonly accepted as manga canon.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

There are many people who do like FFXIII you know.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> how is most of this stuff an unpopular opinion?



Seriously? 

Everybody cries about DLC, PSN is loved despite a horrible design from the goddamn shitty psp, Voice Chat on Playstation Fanboys are opinions like "Umm not important" but it is important to us gamers who like to talk to friends online and it's a fun way to play different games and still talk. I don't have to explain paying part, that's extremely unpopular opinion see as most people like free shit. I however like GOOD shit. I don't mind paying for a better service. Snes is considered best system of all time. I disagree.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 3, 2011)

but it is.....


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Everybody cries about DLC, PSN is loved despite a horrible design from the goddamn shitty psp, Voice Chat on Playstation Fanboys are opinions like "Umm not important" but it is important to us gamers who like to talk to friends online and it's a fun way to play different games and still talk. I don't have to explain paying part, that's extremely unpopular opinion see as most people like free shit. I however like GOOD shit. I don't mind paying for a better service. Snes is considered best system of all time. I disagree.



Sony stated they can't do cross game chat with PS3 due to RAM limitations or something. Playstation Vita has cross game chat though. I don't like paying to play online. 360 is the only gaming platform in existence to charge for online play. Fuck that.

Also, since when is SNES considered better than PS2? I'm just now hearing about this shit in this thread.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> There are many people who do like FFXIII you know.



There are also many people who sympathize with Adolf Hitler. :amazed


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Also, since when is SNES considered better than PS2? I'm just now hearing about this shit in this thread.



I thought this fact was common knowledge?


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I thought this fact was common knowledge?



Um, no, cause that is bullshit. Nostalgia is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Everybody cries about DLC, PSN is loved despite a horrible design from the goddamn shitty psp, Voice Chat on Playstation Fanboys are opinions like "Umm not important" but it is important to us gamers who like to talk to friends online and it's a fun way to play different games and still talk. I don't have to explain paying part, that's extremely unpopular opinion see as most people like free shit. I however like GOOD shit. I don't mind paying for a better service. Snes is considered best system of all time. I disagree.


 For every person you find loving PSN, you can find someone who says it sucks (people who own 360s).

SNES is considered the best system of all time...by some people. PS2 and NES are brought up pretty frequently in those discussions. It's not like SNES is the undisputed champion. Plenty of opposition to that claim.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um, no, cause that is bullshit. Nostalgia is one hell of a drug.



Personally I would argue the PSX/N64 era had the best library of quality games.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 3, 2011)

But we all know the undisputed champion is in fact, the Gamecube


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 3, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> But we all know the undisputed champion is in fact, the Gamecube



          .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 3, 2011)

PS1 NG and Xbox was the best gen so far. 

Come at me.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> PS1 NG and *Xbox *was the best gen so far.
> 
> Come at me.



I see no 360 next to Xbox...you can't be talking about that piece of shit OG Xbox can you?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2011)

SF3 sucked cuz it didn't have Guile, Zangief, Bison,etc..


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 3, 2011)

The Gamecube Had Viewtiful Joe, remember? 

I Found Devil May Cry 2 better than Devil May Cry 1, and the first game is the weakest in the series, but by no means is a bad game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 3, 2011)

Super Smash Bros isn't casual by any means. Its very competitive and tournament viable. I would say its every bit as technical as any Street Fighter entry.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 3, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> Super Smash Bros isn't casual by any means. Its very competitive and tournament viable. I would say its every bit as technical as any Street Fighter entry.



This would be considered popular/unpopular at the same time. But lord if this was said on Shoryuken.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> This would be considered popular/unpopular at the same time. But lord if this was said on Shoryuken.


Shoryuken is a joke sometimes.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 3, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> This would be considered popular/unpopular at the same time. But lord if this was said on Shoryuken.



I be forgetting where I'm at lol. U'd get stoned on SRK so quick lol. They will send u to hell with gasoline draws on goddamn lol.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> I see no 360 next to Xbox...you can't be talking about that piece of shit OG Xbox can you?



Original Xbox is awesome, you could use it to bludgeon people to death. Or knock them out from afar with the controller.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 3, 2011)

Oman said:


> Dragon Age II's plot


----------



## Heloves (Oct 3, 2011)

Halo was  pretty awful series......

Final Fantasy is overrated

Mario Party was a good game for the N64


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> For every person you find loving PSN, you can find someone who says it sucks (people who own 360s).
> 
> SNES is considered the best system of all time...by some people. PS2 and NES are brought up pretty frequently in those discussions. It's not like SNES is the undisputed champion. Plenty of opposition to that claim.



Not really. I didn't say every person loves PSN. I said alot of people will take it for it's free. Not to mention it has 100,000,000 accounts+ now. So I'm going with popular opinion that people like it. 

SNES is brought up ALOT when talking about best system of all time. But the point is I consider PS2 better, where's a whole shit load disagree, making my opinion the unpopular one in that group.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

meh SNES is whatever.
A lot of it's rpg's are mediocre now.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Mario Party was a good game for the N64


Not unpopular, Mario Party is awesome.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> meh SNES is whatever.
> A lot of it's rpg's are mediocre now.



:ho 

But yeah if you're talking about Nintendo platforms, the Wii is pretty much understood to have the best library of games. If you could only do one system this generation it'd be your best bet. Still going strong.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 3, 2011)

now that there is an unpopular opinion


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2011)

Everyone's opinion is wrong.

Especially Wu Fei's.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

- Valkyria Chronicles > Demon's Souls
- Star Ocean Last Hope > Demon's Souls
- Deus Ex: Human Revolution > Demon's Souls
- Disgaea 3 > Demon's Souls
- Folklore > Demon's Souls
- Mass Effect 2 > Demon's Souls
- Dragon Age 2 > Demon's Souls
- Pokemon Black > Demon's Souls
- Final Fantasy XIII > Demon's Souls
- Disgaea 4 > Demon's Souls
- Dragon Quest IX > Demon's Souls
- TWEWY > Demon's Souls
- Folklore > Demon's Souls
- Uncharted 2 > Demon's Souls
- Final Fantasy XII > Demon's Souls


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> - Valkyria Chronicles > Demon's Souls
> - Star Ocean Last Hope > Demon's Souls
> *What...*
> - Deus Ex: Human Revolution > Demon's Souls
> ...


You...you....UGHHHHHHHHH you make me wanna punch someone with your taste. It's the most powerful punch of all time, the punch of hatred towards your taste


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> - Valkyria Chronicles > Demon's Souls
> - Star Ocean Last Hope > Demon's Souls
> - Deus Ex: Human Revolution > Demon's Souls
> - Disgaea 3 > Demon's Souls
> ...



*sniff sniff* I smell a troll.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> You...you....UGHHHHHHHHH you make me wanna punch someone with your taste. It's the most powerful punch of all time, the punch of hatred towards your taste



You know my Backloggery set in my sig? Click that and look at every game that isn't Demon's Souls that I own for PS3, PSP, and DS.

I think those games are better than Demon's Souls now. I dislike this game so much right now I want to spit on it. Step on it right now. Fuck these bosses, deleting off my HDD, removing it from my collection asap.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't understand this. I see you play decent games for the most part on PSN. But then you speak such stupid retarded nonsense. Are you by any chance being a trolly troll?


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> - Valkyria Chronicles > Demon's Souls
> - Star Ocean Last Hope > Demon's Souls
> - Deus Ex: Human Revolution > Demon's Souls
> - Disgaea 3 > Demon's Souls
> ...



My mind was blown.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Not unpopular, Mario Party is awesome.



Not everyone agrees with that bro 

oh and Star Fox was Nintendo's greatest game


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Bayonetta* is better than GoW3 period.
*FF7 *is overrated
*Chrono Trigger* is not the best RPG in the Snes Gold era and is not the best RPG of all time.
*Uncharted* series is generic but cover the basic well
*RE5 *is horrible as a Resident Evil game.
*Sin and Punishment Star Successor* is the hardest game in this gen.
*Call of Duty MW2 & BO* are horrible.
*TvC* is way better than MvC3 fact and it is an a inferior console.
*Nintendo* should milk Zelda more. "not doing that a full speed like other franchises from Sony or Microsoft"
*Little Big Planet* is ok nothing special.
*Capcom* will always stab you in the back with Fighters.
*FF6* deserve a remake more than overrated FF7.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I don't understand this. I see you play decent games for the most part on PSN. But then you speak such stupid retarded nonsense. Are you by any chance being a trolly troll?


No, I'm dead serious. If I was trolling you'd know it.

I have never played a game in all my years that has pissed me off so than Demon's Souls. After playing a bit of Rorona, I'm like cleaning off my video game cabinet case and I'm looking at Demon's Souls...yeah I hate this goddamn Demon's Souls game but maybe I could like it again if I approach it this way like Awesome and shit said....*few hours later* puts back in Rorona. I'm voiding it off my Backloggery like I did with Mobile Suit Gundam Crossfire. I think this game worse than FFXII and by damn this is an unpopular opinion so its not offtopic.

I'm so irritated right now. Fuck that fucking fucking boss.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> - Valkyria Chronicles > Demon's Souls
> - Star Ocean Last Hope > Demon's Souls
> - Deus Ex: Human Revolution > Demon's Souls
> - Disgaea 3 > Demon's Souls
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, I'm dead serious. If I was trolling you'd know it.
> 
> I have never played a game in all my years that has pissed me off so than Demon's Souls. After playing a bit of Rorona, I'm like cleaning off my video game cabinet case and I'm looking at Demon's Souls...yeah I hate this goddamn Demon's Souls game but maybe I could like it again if I approach it this way like Awesome and shit said....*few hours later* puts back in Rorona. I'm voiding it off my Backloggery like I did with Mobile Suit Gundam Crossfire. I think this game worse than FFXII and by damn this is an unpopular opinion so its not offtopic.
> 
> I'm so irritated right now. Fuck that fucking fucking boss.


You are playing wrong, or you just suck. Either way you fail son, FAIL!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, I'm dead serious. If I was trolling you'd know it.
> 
> I have never played a game in all my years that has pissed me off so than Demon's Souls. After playing a bit of Rorona, I'm like cleaning off my video game cabinet case and I'm looking at Demon's Souls...yeah I hate this goddamn Demon's Souls game but maybe I could like it again if I approach it this way like Awesome and shit said....*few hours later* puts back in Rorona. I'm voiding it off my Backloggery like I did with Mobile Suit Gundam Crossfire. I think this game worse than FFXII and by damn this is an unpopular opinion so its not offtopic.
> 
> I'm so irritated right now. Fuck that fucking fucking boss.



I'm with you, sir. Game is a piece of garbage. 

Haters gonna hate. 



crazymtf said:


> You are playing wrong, or you just suck. Either way you fail son, FAIL!



Not everyone likes the games that you do OR have the same taste.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 4, 2011)

Shadow the hedgehog was an awesome game.
Only Sonic '06 was the truly bad Sonic game.
Metroid Other M kicked ass and there is no sexism in there.
Nintendo doesn't need any new IP's they have plenty in their library that can be brought back.
The FPS has gotten stale thanks to the release of CoD and every other FPS year after fucking year.
Microsoft needs more than just Halo, let it die.
Graphics don't mean shit.
Dirge of Cerberus was good.
Uncharted is a good series but fucking overrated especially the much anticipated 3. Indiana Jones says hello.
Gears of War better than resistance any day of the week,

Neh, I'm done.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> I'm with you, sir. Game is a piece of garbage.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> ...



Never said they did. Just know who has taste and who doesn't now 

Sonic is a overrated shitty character
Mario Galaxy > Mario 64
Zelda Wind Waker >>> All Zelda


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 4, 2011)

Rift is superior to the current state of World of Warcraft in nearly every conceivable way.

Video game console manufacturers are fighting loosing battle against emerging new technologies. The effects are already widely felt on the handheld market, but I believe that console sales will suffer in coming years. Apple and Google are both at work on HD Televisions that incoperate iOS and Android respectively and Google has already made it clear that they intend to support games on their television when it comes out. 

The market place currently shared by Nintendo, Microsoft, and Sony will shrink as the "casual" gamer will be able to get their fix from their TV sets alone and not have to bother with purchasing a console in the first place. These companies will have to resume catering to the hardcore crowd. In terms of the long term, the company in the weakest position is Nintendo.

The next console generation will likely be the last one for a decade or more with the exception of Nintendo which will introduce a new console later in the generation to catch up with the current generation of that time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

Gaming was better when it was a "nerdy" thing to do.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Never said they did. *Just know who has taste and who doesn't now *
> 
> Sonic is a overrated shitty character
> Mario Galaxy > Mario 64
> Zelda Wind Waker >>> All Zelda


Even though I know what you meant, I always found this "your taste is garbage" and "who has taste and who doesn't" stuff on message boards to be retarded and a cop out on meaningful discussions, but hey. 

-Twilight Princess is the best Zelda game ever.
-Digimon Tamers was the best Digimon season.
-Pokemon Black and White is the best Pokemon games.
-Metroid Other M wasn't that bad.
-Metroid Prime 3's motion controls are fucking weird to use.
-Metroid Fusion is the best Metroid.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> -Twilight Princess is the best Zelda game ever.



Why Esura, why? 

You just have a thing for Midna don't you?


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Why Esura, why?



I loved Midna, the local kids, and just the entire adventure I had so far in Twilight Princess (haven't finished yet) is just...epic. Wolf mode is pretty cool. Oh, also, I love the local kids. Its all cool when they go, "OH ESURA WILL SAVE US FROM THIS CAUSE HE IS COOL AND SHIT!" and the one little boy is inspired by my heroics and tries to get with that one little girl and its just too cute. Game also has some cool weapons, simple motion controls, and just fun game overall.

One thing I don't like is how Zelda comes off as a douche in this one.

Granted I haven't played that many Zelda games, (Link's Awakening, Phantom Hourglass, some of Wind Waker, Spirit Tracks and this) but I can't imagine any other Zelda game being better than this. It just seems wrong. Its like...Twilight Princess is the best Wii game out besides No More Heroes series.

I hated Link's Awakening, disliked Phantom Hourglass, liked Spirit Tracks somewhat, and is bored of Wind Waker but Twilight Princess...whoo boy. Such a wild ride.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Gaming was better when it was a "nerdy" thing to do.



It's not that unpopular of an opinion.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 4, 2011)

I've never understood the popularity behind Starcraft.

Command and Conquer makes the best RTS games IMO.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Even though I know what you meant, I always found this "your taste is garbage" and "who has taste and who doesn't" stuff on message boards to be retarded and a cop out on meaningful discussions, but hey.
> 
> -Twilight Princess is the best Zelda game ever.
> -Digimon Tamers was the best Digimon season.
> ...



It's not a cop out, I gave many reasons of why Demon Souls is amazing already...

And none of those are unpopular. Except maybe Twlight and Metriod. Pokemon Black/White considered best gameplay by far. Tamers best season of digimon, fact. Prime's controls sucked. Fusion is one of teh best if not only good metriod game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Game also has some cool weapons, simple motion controls, and just fun game overall.


I just think it's really average for a Zelda game.



> One thing I don't like is how Zelda comes off as a douche in this one.


Agreed, I hate his whole outfit in TP.



> Granted I haven't played that many Zelda games, (Link's Awakening, Phantom Hourglass, some of Wind Waker, Spirit Tracks and this)


With Wind Waker under your belt that should already be above TP.



> I hated Link's Awakening.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

> I've never understood the popularity behind Starcraft.



I personally loved it because of the balance between the three races.  They had many differences but in the end they generally were equal.  The units in Red Alert 2 will pretty similar for the most part, the strategies to use them weren't too dissimilar from another nation's units.  Soviet soldiers were basically used the same way as American soldiers.  It kinda detracts a bit form the game.

Also UMS maps were extremely fun.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 4, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I personally loved it because of the balance between the three races.  They had many differences but in the end they generally were equal.  The units in Red Alert 2 will pretty similar for the most part, the strategies to use them weren't too dissimilar from another nation's units.  Soviet soldiers were basically used the same way as American soldiers.  It kinda detracts a bit form the game.
> 
> Also UMS maps were extremely fun.


Did you ever play Generals and Zero Hour? 

ZH was a fucking masterpiece. I love that game to death. The balance, the depth, the strategies, the build orders, the tactics....just awesome.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

> Did you ever play Generals and Zero Hour?



I've only played C&C games made by Westwood.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I just think it's really average for a Zelda game.


Ah....



> Agreed, I hate his whole outfit in TP.


His? I'm talking about Princess Zelda. Such a douche in this game she is.




> With Wind Waker under your belt that should already be above TP.


Its a bit boring. Pretty though.



>



I hated it as a kid, so much that I refused to play any new Zelda game that came out afterwards (including OoT, MM etc) until Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks. Former was meh but Spirit Tracks made me a fan and TP solidified my Zelda series fandom. I preordered Skyward Sword too.

Link's Awakening is one of the 11 games out of hella games I played in my lifetime that I dislike or despise.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 4, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I've only played C&C games made by Westwood.


Aw... 

Well, pick up those two if you ever get the chance.

There are TONS of mods out there for the game too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah....


It's true if you had played LTTP, OOT, or MM before it. 




> His? I'm talking about Princess Zelda. Such a douche in this game she is.


Typo.



> Its a bit boring. Pretty though.


The sailing is yes, the temples, gameplay, story, and graphics are better than TP though. 



> I hated it as a kid, so much that I refused to play any new Zelda game that came out afterwards (including OoT, MM etc) until Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks. Former was meh but Spirit Tracks made me a fan and TP solidified my Zelda series fandom. I preordered Skyward Sword too.



That's quite a shame, should snag up OOT 3DS then.

Anyways, TP being best is actually a popular opinion.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Aw...
> 
> Well, pick up those two if you ever get the chance.
> 
> There are TONS of mods out there for the game too.



I'll give them a shot, I remember not getting them because my computer couldn't handle them at the time.  Afterwards I just wasn't interested.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

Fallout 3 was a badly made, unpolished, glitchy mess, with unsatisfying story, weak shooting, terrible boss fights, and dated graphics.

VATS also made all regular shooting pointless.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 4, 2011)

As a zelda fan , I didn't find twilight princess that great.

its not better the OOT
its not better the MM
its not better then WW
its not better then LTTP
its not better then links awakening

the list goes on,its a great wii title,but when you compare it to the other zelda games.

I already see Skyword sword being better then it.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 4, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 3 sucked (as opposed to the rest in the series).
Borderlands sucks.
Okami is a boring game.
Xenogears is the most overrated game ever made.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 4, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> As a zelda fan , I didn't find twilight princess that great.
> 
> its not better the OOT
> its not better the MM
> ...



It is mediocre rehash like the last 3 Zelda titles all have been and like Skyward Sword most likely will be. 

I must say Twilight Princess is a better game than Majoras Mask or Wind Waker though.  

Ocarina was fantastic, everything since Ocarina has been just average at best.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 4, 2011)

I get bored very easily of most video games that try to hard to create cinematic experiences and remove the game from them. Everything going on in games I enjoy should be about the gameplay the act of playing the game.

It is for this reason I have largely given up on most games that come out these days. They have become too obsessed with cinematic plotting and they have tried to mask the game underneath with the trappings of getting closer to a movie. Few games cut through this and get back to why people play them and focus on that (Demon Souls, Monster Hunter, Uncharted walks the line very very well, Xenoblade, MadWorld etc etc)

Those are the games I try to find these days.


Also MMOs are largely dead to me, because it will be impossible to do something different enough from the norm at the moment (WoW) to create truly enjoyable massive multiplayer games, a lot of these are technical/network issues, but a large part is the core audience of MMO games do not want change that is fine I guess I will not be coming along for the ride.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 4, 2011)

OoT is overrated


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 4, 2011)

Tales of the Abyss is complete shit outside of Ashe and jade
God of War was eh. 
Dante's inferno was not worth the money my friend sent to mail it to me. 
MSG3 curbstomps the ever loving shit out of MSG4 in quality 
Deus Ex Human Revolution is an example of Square Enix making quality RPGs.
Final Fantasy 6, 7 and 10 are the only ones worth playing. 
Syphon Filter > MGS in terms of fun
Infamous and Prototype are both shit 
Devil May Cry 4 was so bad I quit after playing the first nero chapter 
Bayonetta, as a game,  is better than any stand alone DMC or the series as a whole. 
The Water Temple in Ocarina of Time was not that hard 
Fable has gotten progressively worse with each new game. 
Call of Duty Black ops is the worst title CoD has to offer.
World of Warcraft is complete shit.
Anyone who plays an MMO RPG  is a waste of an ejaculation. 
Cult games like Mischief Makers and Product Number 03 are better than 70% of the today's games. 
LA Noire was a sandbox filled with steamy taco bell feces 
Grand Theft Auto anything is not fun. 
Halo Reach was pretty fun :33
Battlefield 3's beta is full of bugs and glitches and made me cancel my pre order.
Skyrim will be only worth the money after it comes out with  a platinum hit/best seller edition that includes all DLC
Street Fighter needs to give Shoto's and nonpunishable characters the boot [which is like everyone except Guile and Cammy]
Killzone blows
Resistance sucks shit out of a crazy straw
Demon's Souls was not as frustrating as it made out to be. 
Ninja Gaiden for the Nintendo was harder than Demon's  Souls
RE4 was one of the best RE games.
RE5 was a mere copy and sucked.
Jill Valentine should have died. 
Wesker should have had an ending were if you fucked up he was god king of the world 
Marvel vs Capcom 3 is not fun. 
Catherine is more fun than people give it credit for. 

Please give me your rage. I've got a bag of bash for everyone.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Tales of Abyss is complete shit outside of Ashe and jade
> God of War was eh.
> Dante's inferno was not worth the money my friend sent to mail it to me.
> MSG3 curbstomps the ever loving shit out of MSG4 in quality
> ...




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJIXk_sHR5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

I didn't know your taste was worse than Esura's, Axl.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh yeah

Both No More Heroes games are worth playing
Shadows of the Damned took three great people  and made them all do mediocre work 
Killer 7 is boss.



The World said:


> I didn't know your taste was worse than Esura's, Axl.



I am sour about life. So everything tastes like Styrofoam


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 4, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Tales of the Abyss is complete shit outside of Ashe and jade
> God of War was eh.
> Dante's inferno was not worth the money my friend sent to mail it to me.
> MSG3 curbstomps the ever loving shit out of MSG4 in quality
> ...



I have no rage for you but implying Bayonetta is better than DMC 1 or 3 is downright comical.  Bayonetta is the easiest action game of all time and can be defeated simply by spamming the dodge button with the rosary accessory.

Also dunno what your grounds for quality are but basically everything about MGS4 is an improvement from MGS3(Graphics,gameplay,cast,story).

Implying FFX is worth playing and that IX is not is really hilarious.

Those are you only statements that are completely out of bounds, but there are a few others that are off as well.


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't like killing dragons. Ever. This proves problematic especially in the fantasy genre.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Killer 7 is boss and the only game that I know that had my country as a stage..


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_0REdq4v-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 4, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> I have no rage for you but implying Bayonetta is better than DMC 1 or 3 is downright comical.  Bayonetta is the easiest action game of all time and can be defeated simply by spamming the dodge button with the rosary accessory.
> 
> Also dunno what your grounds for quality are but basically everything about MGS4 is an improvement from MGS3(Graphics,gameplay,cast,story).
> 
> ...



In DMC vs bayonetta and MSG 3 vs 4
It was overall enjoyment and fun. You know what fun is. It's that thing you are supposed to have when playing vidya games :33

I understand my fun =/=  your fun but that's why my opinion is unpopular 

Oh wait...

FF9... eh. I never finished it. I don't know why... 

EDIT:
Wait nvm. I actaully liked FF9. Whoops. So many fucking roman numeral titles D:<
Zidane 
----
ALSO THE WITCHER IS NOT THAT FUN >
Drakengard sucked.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 4, 2011)

-Socom: Confrontation was awesome
-Assassin's Creed II was the best game of 2009
-Rainbow Six Vegas is better than any online game this generation
-Halo 3's campaign was boring as shit
-Resident Evil 5 was a fucking disgrace compared to RE4
-Cole MacGrath's new voice/design is better than the old one
-Crysis is a boring tech demo
-Soul Calibur IV is the best fighter this generation
-New Vegas is better than Fallout 3 overall
-FEAR 2 was a bland piece of shit
-On that note, the Condemned series is way better than the FEAR series
-Dead Rising 2 sucked
-Splinter Cell Conviction is a disgrace compared to Chaos Theory
-COD3 was really fun
-Star Wars: TFU was actually really good
-Star Wars: TFU2 was the most mediocre game ever made.
-Kane & Lynch 2 was really fun


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 4, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> In DMC vs bayonetta and MSG 3 vs 4
> It was overall enjoyment and fun. You know what fun is. It's that thing you are supposed to have when playing vidya games :33
> 
> I understand my fun =/=  your fun but that's why my opinion is unpopular
> ...



I just don't see the fun in Bayonetta, all you have to do is spam dodge and or hit sqaure triangle sqaure for the entire game.  Even on infinite climax I never died.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Metal Gear Solid 3 sucked (as opposed to the rest in the series).
> Borderlands sucks.
> Okami is a boring game.
> Xenogears is the most overrated game ever made.



High five! Except Borderlands sucking, that was good.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> -Socom: Confrontation was awesome
> -Assassin's Creed II was the best game of 2009
> -Rainbow Six Vegas is better than any online game this generation
> -Halo 3's campaign was boring as shit
> ...



The hell? 

The rest aren't really unpopular opinions though.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

Soul Calibur isn't the best anything, never will be.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

Soul Calibur 2 was the best fighting game when it came out.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol everyone knows RE5 was shit compared to 4.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

I like Soul Calibur IV but I don't see how its the best fighter this gen when you have Tekken 6, Blazblue series, SFIV series, Arcana Heart 3, Marvel vs Capcom 3, SFxTekken soon, TTT2 soon, KoFXIII soon, or hell....even Brawl.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

The World said:


> Soul Calibur 2 was the best fighting game when it came out.



Only the Gamecube version. LINK!


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Lol everyone knows RE5 was shit compared to 4.


I actually feel that RE5 is the best RE game ever made imho.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 4, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Only the Gamecube version. LINK!



Implying Link is cooler than Spawn.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Implying Link is cooler than Spawn.



Yeah, watchu gonna do 

I had both.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> I actually feel that RE5 is the best RE game ever made imho.



See THAT'S an unpopular video game opinion.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

OK I change my mind. 

Esura still has worse taste than you Axl.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Actually, my taste is superior to all.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like Soul Calibur IV but I don't see how its the best fighter this gen when you have Tekken 6, Blazblue series, SFIV series, Arcana Heart 3, Marvel vs Capcom 3, SFxTekken soon, TTT2 soon, KoFXIII soon, or hell....even Brawl.



Because it's the most fun. The pacing is great, the graphics are fantastic, the world has some interesting context, it's easy to get into, hard to master, and the character creation is incredibly deep.

Sorry. Those other games don't do anything for me. I prefer 3D plains, weapons, and creating my own fighter.

Also, RE5 blows ass chunks as a Resident Evil game. It's a fun co-op action game but it doesn't deserve to be called Resident Evil. It deserves to be called Gears of Two: Resident Action 5. Such a disappointment after RE4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like Soul Calibur IV but I don't see how its the best fighter this gen when you have Tekken 6, Blazblue series, SFIV series, Arcana Heart 3, Marvel vs Capcom 3, SFxTekken soon, TTT2 soon, KoFXIII soon, or hell....even Brawl.


hmm Good point but MvC3 is horrible. should not even in the list of good fighters at all.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> *Because it's the most fun.* The pacing is great, the graphics are fantastic, the world has some interesting context, it's easy to get into, hard to master, and the character creation is incredibly deep.
> 
> Sorry. Those other games don't do anything for me. I prefer 3D plains, weapons, and creating my own fighter.
> 
> Also, RE5 blows ass chunks as a Resident Evil game. It's a fun co-op action game but it doesn't deserve to be called Resident Evil. It deserves to be called Gears of Two: Resident Action 5. Such a disappointment after RE4.


Well thats all that really matters though.

I didn't find RE4 much different than RE5 other than the lack of co-op, which wasn't the problem. RE4 feels....worse than RE5 when I replayed it on the Wii.




Malvingt2 said:


> hmm Good point but MvC3 is horrible. should not even in the list of good fighters at all.



MvC3 is fun and crazy. And it has X-23 and Dante in it so...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well thats all that really matters though.
> 
> I didn't find RE4 much different than RE5 other than the lack of co-op, which wasn't the problem. RE4 feels....worse than RE5 when I replayed it on the Wii.
> 
> ...


 Yeah is somewhat fun. Personally is the biggest regret of this year for me. Never again....When a Game made you to go back to the previous VS game something is really wrong..


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah is somewhat fun. Personally is the biggest regret of this year for me. Never again....When a Game made you to go back to the previous VS game something is really wrong..



I have no experience with MvC2. I did play quite a bit with MvC1 and Xmen vs Street Fighter.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well thats all that really matters though.
> 
> I didn't find RE4 much different than RE5 other than the lack of co-op, which wasn't the problem. RE4 feels....worse than RE5 when I replayed it on the Wii.



RE4 is completely different than 5 specifically BECAUSE it doesn't have co-op.

RE5 has no atmosphere, no horror, and no challenge all because the game REQUIRES two players for it to be enjoyed. 

Not a single level in RE5 has as much atmosphere as ANY level in RE4. Having to protect Ashley makes the game intense. Having an obnoxious AI blocking your camera and using your items is just fucking stupid. Not to mention how dumbed down the enemies are. Try walking up to the chainsaw enemies in RE4 and in RE5. It's pathetic.

Again. RE5 is a fun co-op ACTION game. But it's a horrible Resident Evil game. Even then it's not that great of an action game. It's like Gears of War with clunky controls and dumb AI. Hell, even the nighttime segments in Gears has more atmosphere and intensity than anything in RE5.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> RE4 is completely different than 5 specifically BECAUSE it doesn't have co-op.
> 
> RE5 has no atmosphere, no horror, and no challenge all because the game REQUIRES two players for it to be enjoyed.
> 
> ...



Ashley killed much of my fun with RE4. I don't like escorting people in games unless its Ico and considering I'm stuck with Ashley for a good chunk of the game, it made me almost drop the game. At least Sheva snipe motherfuckers and can heal me. To this day I never understood the issues with the AI for RE5. I don't think Sheva died not once under my watch.

And I think the exact opposite in terms of atmosphere. I liked how interesting and diverse the environments are in RE5 compared to RE4. I also like how RE5 characters and overall plot (lol) was much better than RE4. I dislike Leon somehat and Ashley is a dumb bitch and Ada is just....Ada. I can't describe how contrived she feels. Oh, and RE4 isn't scary in the slightest after the first town part. At least RE5 managed to stay somewhat scary with Sheva (games can be scary with co-op) until the Majini started packing heat.

Honestly, after going back to older RE games, I'm just overall disappointed with most of the other RE games. RE4 isn't what everyone cracks it up to be imo although it was somewhat fun. I wish RE6 is more like 5 personally.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

If you took the time to play RE4 on Professional and not be a puss, you would have known that Ashley wears a suit of armor and becomes unkillable and unkidnappable making the game alot more fun(nier).

And RE4 is alot more scarier than RE5(although that's not saying much). 
The co-op thing takes away the scariness  altogether, not that any of the places are scary after the intial 10mins of the game.

MAN UP BOI!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2011)

The Unpopular should be replaced with Terrible


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

The World said:


> If you took the time to play RE4 on Professional and not be a puss, you would have known that Ashley wears a suit of armor and becomes unkillable and unkidnappable making the game alot more fun(nier).
> 
> And RE4 is alot more scarier than RE5(although that's not saying much).
> *The co-op thing takes away the scariness  altogether*, not that any of the places are scary after the intial 10mins of the game.
> ...



No it doesn't. I never understood this rationale, especially considering most horror movies the protagonist isn't by him/herself.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 4, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Did you ever play Generals and Zero Hour?
> 
> ZH was a fucking masterpiece. I love that game to death. *The balance*, the depth, the strategies, the build orders, the tactics....just awesome.



Wasn't that game just Air US vs Nuke China and lol@anyone who chose a different faction?

I think my favourite memory of ZH is not being able to kill King Raptors because as US until you get those laser vehicles all your AA use missiles


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

Arcana Heart 3 is a better fighting game than Super Street Fighter 4.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 4, 2011)

Resident Evil 5 is better than Resident Evil 4
Shadow hearts is the best RPG series ever made
Final Fantasy 13 was a great game
Final Fantasy 7 sucked
Crisis Core is better than Final Fantasy 7
Atelier Iris series is underrated
X-men legends 1 was greater than 2 in every aspect
Prince of Persia Warrior within was the best POP game EVER
DBZ Tenkaichi 3 is the greatest anime game of all time


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Arcana Heart 3 is a better fighting game than Super Street Fighter 4.



I wish this wasn't an unpopular opinion because I feel the same way.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2011)

Why am I not surprised that Esura is like the king of this thread?  

As for me: 

-The Spawn game for Dreamcast was a very fun game. 

-Metroid Prime is more awesome then anyone could possibly imagine. Even people who loved it missed its true beauty. 

-Plot isn't terribly important in a video game.

-Some of the best games this gen came from Nintendo. 

-God of War III is not my friend.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Why am I not surprised that Esura is like the king of this thread?
> 
> As for me:
> 
> ...



Sans the bolded, this aren't exactly unpopular opinions dood.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sans the bolded, this aren't exactly unpopular opinions dood.



Sure it is.  



I mean now its become something of a cult hit but people pretty much panned the game back then.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

No, I know you liking Spawn is an unpopular opinion. I'm talking about the rest of your bullet points.

Which is why I said sans the bolded. I know of no one who liked Spawn on Dreamcast...well except for you now.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

I hate Metroid Prime.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

Furious George said:


> -Plot isn't terribly important in a video game.


Agreed friend.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, I know you liking Spawn is an unpopular opinion. I'm talking about the rest of your bullet points.
> 
> Which is why I said sans the bolded. I know of no one who liked Spawn on Dreamcast...well except for you now.



Ah, read the post too quick. My bad... but that makes your post even more wrong.  

In what world is Nintendo, in the generation of the casual-friendly Wii, making some of the best games a *popular* opinion? And from experience I find that Prime is mostly praised by reviewers and not so much by the typical gamer. 

And I've been crucified several times (once in these parts) for downplaying plot in games.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Ah, read the post too quick. My bad... but that makes your post even more wrong.
> 
> In what world is Nintendo, in the generation of the casual-friendly Wii, making some of the best games a *popular* opinion? *And from experience I find that Prime is mostly praised by reviewers* and not so much by the typical gamer.
> 
> And I've been crucified several times (once in these parts) for downplaying plot in games.



Which is really all we can go by to be honest as much as it pains me to say it. Typical gamers on message boards want Nintendo to fail and think they are losing hell of money and needs to be bought by Apple and other dumb stupid shit like that.

Your opinion that Nintendo made some of the best games this gen actually has some weight to it (not that I necessarily agree but I don't perceive it as an unpopular opinion).


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Which is really all we can go by to be honest as much as it pains me to say it. Typical gamers on message boards want Nintendo to fail and think they are losing hell of money and needs to be bought by Apple and other dumb stupid shit like that.
> 
> Your opinion that Nintendo made some of the best games this gen actually has some weight to it (not that I necessarily agree but I don't perceive it as an unpopular opinion).



You have a point in your first paragraph, but I imagine "unpopular opinion" to be referring to the general opnion among the "true" gamer on the interwebz. 

And OF COURSE my opinion about Nintendo has weight to it. All my opinions do. I'm Furious George.  Its still a very unpopular opinion though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

Auto-battle in rpgs is cancer.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Furious George said:


> You have a point in your first paragraph, but I imagine "unpopular opinion" to be referring to the general opnion among the "true" gamer on the interwebz.
> 
> *And OF COURSE my opinion about Nintendo has weight to it. All my opinions do. I'm Furious George. * Its still a very unpopular opinion though.


And here goes your giant ego. Welcome back.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2011)

3DS is soooooooo hard to hack.

*Spoiler*: __ 



In fact, it isn't. It's just been done.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Which is really all we can go by to be honest as much as it pains me to say it. Typical gamers on message boards want Nintendo to *fail and think they are losing hell of money and needs to be bought by Apple* and other dumb stupid shit like that.
> 
> Your opinion that Nintendo made some of the best games this gen actually has some weight to it (not that I necessarily agree but I don't perceive it as an unpopular opinion).



Who on Earth thinks that? The Wii doesn't exactly appeal to the hardcore gaming crowd. However at this point Nintendo could make a profit burning money.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 4, 2011)

All right proper list this time

OoT is overrated
FFVII was a detriment to the JRPG genre
Bayonetta>any DMC game and GoW1+3
LA Noire is a borefest
GTA4 is boring
Gears of War is nothing special
Gen 1+2 Pokemon are overrated as fuck
MGS4 was a major disappointment


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> FFVII was a detriment to the JRPG genre



I would like to hear more on this actually.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Who on Earth thinks that? The Wii doesn't exactly appeal to the hardcore gaming crowd. However at this point Nintendo could make a profit burning money.


People on Neogaf.


Sephiroth said:


> I would like to hear more on this actually.


Yeah...me too, considering FFVII had the opposite effect on the genre in the industry.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 4, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> 3DS is soooooooo hard to hack.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


please explain



Darth Sidious said:


> MGS4 was a major disappointment




this shouldn't be unpopular


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 4, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Who on Earth thinks that? The Wii doesn't exactly appeal to the hardcore gaming crowd. However at this point Nintendo could make a profit burning money.



News to me, Nintendo really raked in with the Wii to the point that their competitors were pushed to  essentially copying. Sony and Microsoft are going to have to recuperate after making such major investments on their machines.

Oh here's one, it's not a gimmick if it forces your competitors to copy, it's called a game changer and an excellent business tactic.

Also yes, OoT is overrated not every Zelda can be revolutionary. But just as good.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 5, 2011)

Digimon World 3 is the best PS1 Digimon game, and one of the best RPGS of said console, if not, the whole Generation that it appeared in.

Even more so than Final Fantasy VII.  

Generation's 1 and @ of Pokemon are overrated is something I agree with.

No More Heroes is better than Killer7

Shadows of the Damned is better than Any Gears of War title or Resident Evil 4 and 5.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Digimon World 3 is the best PS1 Digimon game, and one of the best RPGS of said console, if not, the whole Generation that it appeared in.
> 
> Even more so than Final Fantasy VII.
> 
> ...



Now this is a perfect example of a unpopular opinion. And bad one


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 5, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Digimon World 3 is the best PS1 Digimon game, and one of the best RPGS of said console, if not, the whole Generation that it appeared in.
> 
> Even more so than Final Fantasy VII.
> 
> ...



Never played Digimon world so I don't have an opinion on it. Is it any good?


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Digimon World 3 wasn't bad, it was pretty good. Saying its better than FFVII is kind of iffy imo though.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 5, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Now this is a perfect example of a unpopular opinion. And bad one




Meh, Giving a shit. I never have.

.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 5, 2011)

Unpopular opinion... Uncharted is way fucking overrated. Gears of War is boring gameplay-wise (Uncharted is too)

//HbS


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Unpopular opinion... *Uncharted is way fucking overrated.* Gears of War is boring gameplay-wise (Uncharted is too)
> 
> //HbS



Agreed, although I found it fun, but definitely not GOTY worthy.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Oct 5, 2011)

cell shaded zelda is awesome 

Silent Hill homecoming is better then Silent Hill 1 and 2

Wii is overrated as fuck

DMC by Ninja Theory  is actually shaping up to be a good game


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Agreed, although I found it fun, but definitely not GOTY worthy.



^I Agree with this guy


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 5, 2011)

Halo wars. Game was pure bullshit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 5, 2011)

You could say that about all the Halo games


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 6, 2011)

KOTOR 2 is way better than KOTOR 1.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 6, 2011)

Killer 7 isn't a good game

it just happens to have an interesting aesthetic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Auto-battle in rpgs is cancer.



It's a cancer that eats away having to mash the X button.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's a cancer that eats away having to mash the X button.



Why do you hate hitting buttons so much?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 6, 2011)

I think Battlefield will never be a CoD killer
Especially with their Beta


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I think Battlefield will never be a CoD killer
> Especially with their Beta


This is an unpopular opinion? 

I thought people started changing their tunes after B3's beta.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> This is an unpopular opinion?
> 
> I thought people started changing their tunes after B3's beta.



Alot of people believe that BF3 will kill CoD MW3
And after playing the Beta people still believe it because they bought into DICE saying that the beta is not the same code we have in the polished version

Hell some people think BF3 will be so good no one will play CoD [or any other shooter which is super lol because hard reset will be on my PC] until the next BF or CoD comes out

Activision has 2 and a half weeks after the release of BF3 to overtime and overwork the polish plus they are probably sitting back and lolling at that beta rage


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's a cancer that eats away having to mash the X button.



It's the cancer that beats the game for you and never lets you control your party.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It's the cancer that beats the game for you and never lets you control your party.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 6, 2011)

Final Fantasy XII is one of the best games in the series.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2011)

Then watch or movie, there's also these great things called books. Makes video games look like they were written by children.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Then watch or movie, there's also these great things called books. Makes video games look like they were written by children.



Its not the same. Trust me, I used to read books on a daily basis and watched a variety of movies from different eras in my brief lifetime. I'd rather play games with a story instead.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2011)

Humans/humanoids have become the only playable things in any kind of action games, I hate this, give me more creatures that aren't wolves/werewolves.

Feels so limiting to the genre, I want more quadrupeds, Godzilla like monsters, and non-humanoid aliens, anything that doesn't function like a human. 

Give me more creative stuff like this, this game was great.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Humans/humanoids have become the only playable things in any kind of action games, I hate this, give me more creatures that aren't wolves/werewolves.
> 
> Feels so limiting to the genre, I want more quadrupeds, Godzilla like monsters, and non-humanoid aliens, anything that doesn't function like a human.
> 
> Give me more creative stuff like this, this game was great.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh god, Glover, that game haunts me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2011)

I remember Glover. 

If I recall it was pretty hard.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 20, 2011)

i dont understand the obsession with a game that takes 300 hours to complete. why would that automatically make it better than another game ~_~?


----------



## Rios (Oct 20, 2011)

- Morrowind and Oblivion were bad games with buggy environment, ugly faces, stupid skill system and most of all - way too big patches of land where you can do nothing. Cant even compare to the the Fallout games.
- Deus Ex: HR's story sucked and was big a big cliche
- San Andreas was the worst GTA game ever made
- DotA is overrated
- Dirt 3 was a really bad game because of certain "Tony Hawk in rally" decisions
- The Witcher games should stop being so dirty, swearing and ugly words doesnt make for characters with depth
- Consoles will never beat the PC


----------



## Bluth (Oct 21, 2011)

Being a longer game doesn't make it better, nor does the freedom to choose how the story will play out.  Just because it's longer doesn't make it more in-depth.  A tighter storyline can provide a more rewarding experience for many people.  I have found from Oblivion, Morrowind, and Fallout that the stories are for the part bland other than a few side stories here and there.  

Gameplay in Arkham City is tight, very fluid animations, a variety of ways to play, the opportunity to sour through the air, as well as play as one of the most beloved comic book characters of all time.  Some people rather see their character move fluidly which you can't say for any character in Skyrim.  

I would also point out that you are anointing Skyrim GOTY without even playing it.  How can you say a game is GOTY without even playing it?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2011)

You singing the praises of a game that has yet to come out is a little bit hypocritical don't you think ?

And people are allowed to like different genres, not everyone is a magic and dragon type of person.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't like the open ended be what you wanna be kinda games. I like games with a actual direction. You're the good guy, You're the bad guy.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh speaking of that I guess this could sort of count as an unpopular opinion.

But in every game that offers moral choices I always puss out and play as a good guy. I always feel like a complete asshole and a dick when I roll evil in a story and usually end up regretting any over the top evil thing I do storywise.


----------



## LifezOriqin (Oct 21, 2011)

Final Fantasy VI opens up slow as hell.  Final Fantasy VII > VI
Final Fantasy XII was awesome for the hunts.  
Xenogears is too long and drawn out.  Its like watching Evangelion.
Siphon Filter and Parasite Eve> MGS 
Tear and Jade made Tales of the Abyss playable.  Its sucks ass otherwise.
OoT is vastly overrated.  LTTP was better and its overrated.
GoW sucks.
Dark Cloud 2 >
Shadow Hearts 2 >
Halo Reach is a good game.
Black Ops is weed plate material.
ME2 and ME1 are equal.  
KOTOR 1 and KOTOR 2 are equal.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 21, 2011)

Rios said:


> - Morrowind and Oblivion were bad games with buggy environment, ugly faces, stupid skill system and most of all - way too big patches of land where you can do nothing. Cant even compare to the the Fallout games.



That exactly describes Fallout 3 though.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Nier was awesome



This is pure truth. Just saying.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 21, 2011)

- World of Warcraft blows
- Street Fighter IV was boring
- L4D series shits all over COD Zombie
- Bad Company 2 MP was fun, COD MP boring


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 21, 2011)

LifezOriqin said:


> Dark Cloud 2 >.



a sad, sad day when this is an unpopular opinion


----------



## DVD Case (Oct 21, 2011)

Ratchet and Clank UYA is one of the best games ever. Probably only behind Metal Gear Solid 2 and Uncharted 2.

Red Dead Redemption up there too.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 21, 2011)

Fiona said:


> More quality time spent with your charcter, in depth storyline, in depth character customization options, complete control over the design of your character, creating your own story and motivation, more enemy variety, in depth skill list, better leveling up design.
> 
> 
> vs
> ...



I know this is the unpopular opinions thread, but fuck.

I haven't played either game, and I'd honestly put more into Skyrim than Batman, but seriously? Really?  Customization being your biggest selling point?  The story in Skyrim, as in Oblivion, will be laughably bad, short and only a placeholder so you can dick around stealing from people and killing wolves in the highlands instead of saving the world.  An open world that most people will skip because you can fast travel?  

A good game accomplishes what it means to do--that's what makes a good game, whether it's making a dark, moody brawler and bringing innovation and fantastic gameplay or making a huge open world that allows for a great deal of exploration and experimentation.  Just because you can 'do more', regardless of how well implemented, how important to the game or even how tedious it is doesn't make a game 'better.'  Not at all.  I'd rather play Arkham City with it's 'pre-determined story' and 'predetermined characters' than a huge, open game with 500 hours of gameplay and reams of customization if it's not a well made game, nor convincing in what it needs to do.

I'll play both and enjoy both, but seriously, you sound asinine.

The fangirl shlock has become inane.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Accel>STORM


----------



## Fiona (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello everyone, 



I would like to apologize about my previous posts about Batman Arkham City. It was unfair and stupid of me to post that in the mood i was in. I posted that immediately after returning home from gamestop where a rather loud and ignorant fanboy accosted me for not pre-ordering Batman Arkham city. After overhearing me payoff my pre ordered skyrim, he got mad because i pre ordered that "Word of Warcraft wannabe piece of shit" instead of Batman. After i explained to him that fighting games arent really my thing, "HOW CAN THE GAME OF THE FREAKING YEAR NOT BE YOUR THING?!?!?" was said back to me rather loudly and rudely, then a comparison of the two games insued in which i got more exasperated and irritated and he got more condesending and "NUH UH!!!" 
and it ultimately ended with "Its because your a chick, chicks dont understand the importance of games" and my face resembling 

long story short, i should not have let the ignorance of one fanboy cast the game into the fire and i apologize if i offended anyone here.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 22, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Skyrim>>>>>>>>Batman


----------



## dymlos (Oct 22, 2011)

Breath of fire 3 is better than 4 in all aspects.

Also, Devil may cry 2 was actually interesting unlike 4...


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 22, 2011)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> Accel>STORM


I don't know if that's unpopular. It's damn true, but not necessarily an unpopular opinion.


Dymlos said:


> Breath of fire 3 is better than 4 in all aspects.
> 
> *Also, Devil may cry 2 was actually interesting unlike 4*...


That's because DMC2 had a semi-interesting story. DMC4 had a story, but also had recycled levels, had no real revelations/plot-progression, and never revealed Nero's connection to Sparda (only through a Capcom rep. did anyone get an answer). 

*My Unpopular Opinion: I liked The Bouncer, it wasn't a great game but there was some serious potential with it's brawl mechanics. 

Oh, and I kinda liked how the final boss would get tougher with each playthrough.*


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 22, 2011)

i Think that everyone here at least shoud try to play Battlezone(the 1998 epic game) and Warhammer Dark Omen

go oldschool for a while to chill out


----------



## Mountain94 (Oct 23, 2011)

Final Fantasy sucks (not just one, all of them)
PC sucks.
Bioshock 1 is over-rated
Call of Duty sucks.
Sports Games are awesome.


----------



## Zero 00 (Oct 23, 2011)

> Final Fantasy sucks (not just one, all of them)


F u.
-DMC (reboot) looks pretty awesome but I feel I don't like the new Dante.
-Halo sucks.
-Gears of War sucks.
-Aces of Skies sucks.
-Tekken is like WOW but seems to need lot of sense and more effects.
-Street Fighter sucks 'cept for those 3D-like ones.
-Mega Man needs to be more popular
-God of War is a little trash that needs to be bought, once again.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 23, 2011)

Any game that doesn't include difficult modes/sliders is being lazy and should fuck itself.
any game that just multiplies hp/damage for it's difficulty modes/sliders is being lazy and should fuck itself.


----------



## Esura (Oct 23, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Any game that doesn't include difficult modes/sliders is being lazy and should fuck itself.
> any game that just multiplies hp/damage for it's difficulty modes/sliders is being lazy and should fuck itself.



You must really don't care for a lot of games then do ya. 

But I do agree that developers should put a bit more effort in different difficulty other than decreasing your HP and increasing enemies HP.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 23, 2011)

I still play the games, they're just being lazy as fuck in my opinion and should go fuck themselves, roughly.

Looking at you Twilight Princess.


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

Azurik, for the Xbox, was a pretty enjoyable game.


----------



## conorgenov (Oct 23, 2011)

marluxia was the best/coolest KH villain.

japan and nintendo can suck a fat one for not shipping the rest of the mother series and the KH+ games to the US. unpopular opinion or not, they can still suck a dick for that.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Nah, Master Xehanort's the coolest KH villain.


----------



## conorgenov (Oct 23, 2011)

oh yeah I forgot about him............meh. I don't know I think he's an extremely close second I mean come on marluxia pulls of the badass pink hair and scythe.


----------



## DVD Case (Oct 23, 2011)

Gex>Spryo>Crash Bandicoot


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2011)

Dark Souls is too easy and should be made harder.


----------



## conorgenov (Oct 23, 2011)

the souls series are the easiest games ever as is I Wanna Be The Guy (JK)


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 24, 2011)

The Bouncer was a fun game to rumble with 4 players 
More so than a number of today's fist in yo face games 

Battlefield 3 wont beat MW3 

FF6's Romance between Locke and Celes > Any other FF romance

I think sometimes season but mostly online passes are bullshit and are a way for companies to control gamers and what/how they play online.
example: uncharted 3 will have an online only story mode which is only 50% of the game which means if you play offline you will only get 50% of the game unless you mod or get it by other means

also Arkam city will be boss but we will get milked hardcore for DLC for it should be waited on for a player's hits/choice edition


----------



## Esura (Oct 24, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> The Bouncer was a fun game to rumble with 4 players
> More so than a number of today's fist in yo face games
> 
> Battlefield 3 wont beat MW3
> ...



That's not an unpopular opinion, that's not even an opinion. That's a fact. Its just one of the many reasons companies implement that though. They also want to profit off used gamers through passes as well.


----------



## LifezOriqin (Oct 24, 2011)

Luca Blight > any FF villain


----------



## Fiona (Oct 24, 2011)

I fricken LOVED the bouncer, honest to god one of my all time fav fighting games. 


I love the storyline and the cutscenes


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 24, 2011)

I thought The Bouncer was amazing as well .

Also Advent Rising for the Xbox was a damn good game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> That's not an unpopular opinion, that's not even an opinion. That's a fact. Its just one of the many reasons companies implement that though. They also want to profit off used gamers through passes as well.


It's sad as hell that the games industry is a billion-dollar business, but we get the excuse of "Support the developers!". There's plenty of support if billions of dollars is being poured into game sales, it's just that charging $60 for almost every game is cannibalizing competing publishers and developers who don't see a good amount of that sales money.

That's not used-games fault (it sure as hell wasn't an issue in the last few console generations), it's the games industry becoming too big for it's own good. Instead of trying to please investors for short-term profit increases, they should be looking to maintain a healthy business without betraying consumer's buying confidence.

But possibly no one will learn, they will eventually turn the whole market into perma-rents, F2P, and MMO-like games that scam money out of anyone willing to pay. Other publishers/developers will die out because they couldn't focus on reversing the current/future rising costs associated with games.



Fiona said:


> I fricken LOVED the bouncer, honest to god one of my all time fav fighting games.
> 
> 
> I love the storyline and the cutscenes





Psysalis said:


> I thought The Bouncer was amazing as well .


I'm glad we all feel this way.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 25, 2011)

hey guys look up Jimquistion on the escapist
sure he's big ole guy
but he makes a SHIT LOAD of good points on used games 
he did a three piece set on the subject

plus check out Zero punctuation "for unpopular opinions" 

@Esura: Oh
whoops xD

Jim makes a point on used games that Player A bought one server space
Player A gave Player B, a buddy, the game and is using the same space
Plus it also shows that used s game is a single purchase vs piracy which is the game being a virus and reproducing hundreds of times over :33


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 25, 2011)

Persona 3 is the best game in the series

*dons neg shield*


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 25, 2011)

Pok?mon D/P/Pt weren't so bad. 
Pok?mon FR/LG > RBY


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 25, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Persona 3 is the best game in the series
> 
> *dons neg shield*



You're just in love with Aegis.


----------



## The810kid (Oct 26, 2011)

The Dreamcast was a good console.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> You're just in love with Aegis.



Who isn't?  Hell, Imma girl and I'd tap that if she wasn't a robot at least. Robo/human shit and furries make me :Argh


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2011)

The810kid said:


> The Dreamcast was a good console.



Ummm this is a popular opinion, da fuk? 

Gamecube was a good system, now that's unpopular opinion. And I don't think it was


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 27, 2011)

Gears of War>>>>>>>>Call of Duty


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah
after raging at Battlefield 3 for shitty campaign 
for basically taking MW1+2 and giving it a graphics upgrade
and OPERATION GUILLOTINE 
plus campers and proning people galore even in a 64 player* RUSH* and Conquest

I really hope that it doesnt beat MW3

Here's a brand new opinion:
Battlefield 3 camping > Any CoD camping Ever

Come at me deniers :33


----------



## Fiona (Oct 27, 2011)

look at Low bringing the heat


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Gamecube was a good system, now that's unpopular opinion.



That isn't an opinion. That's a bonafide fact.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 27, 2011)

Fiona said:


> look at Low bringing the heat



It's a gasoline party starring me
Gasoline doused pants Axl :33



Miss Goobette said:


> That isn't an opinion. That's a bonafide fact.



PRODUCT NUMBER 3 MOTHERFUCKAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Fiona (Oct 29, 2011)

Unpopular Opinion, I actually enjoyed the heck outta Dragon Age 2 



Also, Low, im joining in on dat party


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 29, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Gears of War>>>>>>>>Call of Duty



That isn't an unpopular opinion,
I got your back


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 29, 2011)

-Activision can suck it.

-Final Fantasy is overrated 

-Disgaea>Final Fantasy

-Halo>Gears of war>Other shitty FPS>>>>Robert Kotick's Turd>>>>>>>COD

-Pepsi Man needs more love, It was a great game on the original Playstation.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Oct 29, 2011)

TheUltimateTyrant said:


> -Activision can suck it.


Yes, though not unpopular.


> -Final Fantasy is overrated


Not sure, this opinion can be popular depending where you are. I'm pretty much indifferent to Final Fantasy anymore.


> -Disgaea>Final Fantasy


Don't know.


> -Halo>Gears of war>Other shitty FPS>>>>Robert Kotick's Turd>>>>>>>COD


Lol.


> -Pepsi Man needs more love, It was a great game on the original Playstation.


I'm sure it was.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 29, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Unpopular Opinion, I actually enjoyed the heck outta Dragon Age 2



Join the club


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 29, 2011)

battlefield 3's campaign shows you what the FB2 can do... only in single player
and bf3 is a campfest on PC
Even on 64 player objective maps

let's see...


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2011)

See what?
I love camping.
I love killing campers.
I love playing on camper maps.
I piss off campers all the time.
I piss on the campers all the time.
From behind, with a knife, with explosives, with a manly bro hug.
Hell, static targets are the best targets, I have no idea why people hate them.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 29, 2011)

Rios said:


> See what?
> I love camping.
> I love killing campers.
> I love playing on camper maps.
> ...



i am a runner
i do the objective
it pisses me off them someone is also gltiched half way into a wall or object and you can shoot at them even less


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2011)

Who bothers with objectives when there are people to be killed


----------



## Butcher (Oct 29, 2011)

Marvel: Ultimate Alliance is one of the greatest co-op games of all time .


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 30, 2011)

DVD Case said:


> Ratchet and Clank UYA is one of the best games ever. Probably only behind Metal Gear Solid 2 and Uncharted 2.
> *
> Red Dead Redemption up there too*.





LifezOriqin said:


> Final Fantasy VI opens up slow as hell.  Final Fantasy VII > VI
> Final Fantasy XII was awesome for the hunts.
> Xenogears is too long and drawn out.  Its like watching Evangelion.
> Siphon Filter and Parasite Eve> MGS
> ...



How are these unpopular opinions? I was under the impression that both received very good reviews. Particularly in the former's case.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 30, 2011)

MGS4 had an amazing story.

Come at me with your nanobot hate George. I live off of it


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2011)

Angry birds is the most addicting game i have ever touched


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 30, 2011)

-I very much liked Resident Evil 5. I never fully understood the gripe with it.

-The Sonic series haven't been getting worse. They've been actually getting *better*.



Gnome said:


> Not sure, this opinion can be popular depending where you are. I'm pretty much indifferent to Final Fantasy anymore.



To be fair it kinda varies over which Final Fantasy is being talked about. Most of the time only FFVII will be called overrated, and that's somewhat a popular opinion itself nowadays.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 30, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Angry birds is the most addicting game i have ever touched



People only play Angry birds because they can't masturbate in public.


----------



## Esura (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> MGS4 had an amazing story.
> 
> Come at me with your nanobot hate George. I live off of it


How is that an unpopular opinion? Other than George and other MGS fans who are just mad that the series didn't end the way their fan fiction was written, it was awesome.




Spartan1337 said:


> -I very much liked Resident Evil 5. I never fully understood the gripe with it.


Same. 

Well actually I do understand some not liking the co-op focus of it, that's understandable, but everything else seems to be RE4 fans grasping at straws to justify ragging on the game.



			
				Spartan1337:40991103 said:
			
		

> To be fair it kinda varies over which Final Fantasy is being talked about. Most of the time *only FFVII will be called overrated, and that's somewhat a popular opinion itself nowadays*.


Those new kids don't understand whats up and up. 

FFVII is only considered "overrated" to those kids because their favorite FF(insert Roman numeral here) isn't praised like FFVII. Had FFVI or FFVIII or FFIX been the big FF game like FFVII instead, you would have people calling them overrated and etc.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 30, 2011)

Sonic Adventure 2 is the best Sonic game ever made, everything after is downhill, and everything before doesn't compare.


----------



## The810kid (Nov 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Sonic Adventure 2 is the best Sonic game ever made, everything after is downhill, and everything before doesn't compare.



Sonic Adventure> Sonic Adventure 2 but I agree that it was better than prtevious sonic games. Oh and heroes was a great Sonic game.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> People only play Angry birds because they can't masturbate in public.



Gnome i officially love you  




Why dont we talk more often? Why arent we friends?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> -The Sonic series haven't been getting worse. They've been actually getting *better*.



Sonic 1 -3 and Knuckles says no.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sonic Generations is apparently a good game. It has a big nastalgia factor for long time series fans and the play style is similar to old school Sonic.

Really the problem with Sonic games after the beginning of the 3D era is they were trying to force a square peg into a round hole until eventually they had to give up on the things that made the series good and try other things.

Going back to their roots is what the series needed, and the result is the best sonic game in more than a decade.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Sonic Adventure 2 is the best Sonic game ever made, everything after is downhill, and everything before doesn't compare.


I would agree with this if it didn't force you to play Tails/Eggman and Knuckles/Rouge levels.

And I like Sonic Unleashed, even the werehog stages. The concept is stupid, but it plays well. My only complaint is that there shouldn't have been more night stages than day ones, and they shouldn't have been so long.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Gnome i officially love you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I'm busy. And Gnomes are small, not much to go around.


In all seriousness though, I don't have an answer :X


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I would agree with this if it didn't force you to play Tails/Eggman and Knuckles/Rouge levels.



I personally love the Tails/Eggman parts, it's also neat that you get to play Eggman at all.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 3, 2011)

A lot of people don't know that there was an attempt by Microsoft a year or two ago to merge the Live audience between PC and X-box 360 players. The testing for it was very closed. The testing pool consisted of a small random selection of PC gamers, and Microsoft's "Pro Gaming" X-box 360 team. 

Now keep in mind, the guys who were on Microsoft team where good players. They're easily some of the top players on the 360 console.

So what happened?

The Microsoft Pro gaming team got their asses handed to them by "mediocre" players running the exact same games on the PC. In fact they were humiliated so badly that Microsoft decided to abandon the plan all together. 

Face it fanboys, the PC is still a better gaming platform than your console could ever hope to be.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 3, 2011)

Uncharted series is above average but nothing close to exceptional


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I personally love the Tails/Eggman parts, it's also neat that you get to play Eggman at all.



I wish it was just optional. I mean, it's cool and all, but it just feels boring compared to Sonic/Shadow stages.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I refuse to play Chain of Memories again because of the card-based combat system. Wrecks the game for me.



I take this back. I think it was an over-exaggeration for me to say it wrecks the game for me. Re-playing on the GBA and it's actually more fun than I recalled, though I _do_ still prefer the usual gameplay.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 3, 2011)

Goova said:


> Uncharted series is above average but nothing close to exceptional


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2011)

Harrison Ford pierced his ears? He's so BAWSS. 

Indiana Jones playing Drake, ha.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Furious George (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> MGS4 had an amazing story.
> 
> *Come at me with your nanobot hate George*. I live off of it



The tale of my MGS4 hate makes for a much better plot then MGS4's plot.

But I'm tired of discussing it and people will cry. Liking bad plots is your God-given right and this is America! 

SayHiToYourMotherFa'Me okay?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 4, 2011)

-Majora's Mask>Ocarina of Time
-Mass Effect 1>Mass Effect 2
-Legend of the Dragoon>Final Fantasy VIII
-The Gamecube was a good system


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

Dunno if this is unpopular or not (probably is), but I prefer Sonic games having serious plots. Or at least having one more complex than Generations and at the minimum, Heroes.


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

I prefer my Sonic games not existing after Sonic 3.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

That's a lot of fun games to miss out on.


----------



## Alien (Nov 28, 2011)

Every time someone mentions Sonic this starts playing in my head

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68u77N6ghLA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

:trauma


----------



## Circe (Nov 28, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> -Majora's Mask>Ocarina of Time
> -Mass Effect 1>Mass Effect 2
> -Legend of the Dragoon>Final Fantasy VIII
> -The Gamecube was a good system


Except for the last one, I see plenty of people who agree with you. Especially the second.

Shit, what wasn't better than FFVIII?


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> That's a lot of fun games to miss out on.



No.

It's not.

That's the glorious thing.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

Sonic Adventure, Adventure 2, Heroes, Unleashed, Colors, Generations, Advance, Advance 2, Advance 3, Rush, Rush Adventure... looks like it to me.


----------



## Circe (Nov 28, 2011)

It's worth it in the end if it means missing Sonic: Unleashed.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

Unleashed wasn't _that_ bad. The day stages were tons of fun and my only problem with the night stages was that they were too long and too numerous. Surely not enough to wreck an entire game?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Sonic Adventure, Adventure 2, Heroes, Unleashed, Colors, Generations, Advance, Advance 2, Advance 3, Rush, Rush Adventure... looks like it to me.



There we go all better.


Stunna said:


> Unleashed wasn't _that_ bad. The day stages were tons of fun and my only problem with the night stages was that they were too long and too numerous. Surely not enough to wreck an entire game?



Cut out the night parts and it's a better game.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Sonic Adventure, Adventure 2, *Heroes*, Unleashed, Colors, Generations, Advance, Advance 2, Advance 3, Rush, Rush Adventure... looks like it to me.



The fuck are you on? Heroes was dull as hell, man. Metal Sonic was decent but still. 

I guess I can go with the others though. Adventure was fun as fuck and Colors and Generations took the nasty taste out of my mouth and even more.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

Playing as Team Sonic was fun at the very least.

EDIT: But then, it has been a long time since I've played it.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 28, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There we go all better.



You prefer Heroes over Colors?  Colors was the one who took out the nasty taste of 3D Sonic after releasing horrible games like Secret of the Rings and The Black Knight or whatever it's called, and it was a major improvement, especially the DS version.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2011)

the only true final fantasy game since 10 was called Lost Odyssey


----------



## Fraust (Nov 29, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> the only true final fantasy game since 10 was called Lost Odyssey





And Sonic Team should just continue with more Sonic 4 episodes or something. It was awesome. Sonic Unleashed on the other hand made me butthurt since Sonic 2 was the first video game I ever played and I just want him to come out of it, but I know he can't with these shit games they make.


----------



## Helix (Nov 29, 2011)

Fraust said:


> And Sonic Team should just continue with more Sonic 4 episodes or something. It was awesome. Sonic Unleashed on the other hand made me butthurt since Sonic 2 was the first video game I ever played and I just want him to come out of it, but I know he can't with these shit games they make.



Fuck Sonic 4. Just wait till Sonic Retro finishes S2 HD.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmpIkrl-B5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Nov 29, 2011)

New unpopular opinion I developed.


I think Hyperdimension Neptunia is an ok little game.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 29, 2011)

Fraust said:


> And Sonic Team should just continue with more Sonic 4 episodes or something. It was awesome. Sonic Unleashed on the other hand made me butthurt since Sonic 2 was the first video game I ever played and I just want him to come out of it, but I know he can't with these shit games they make.



Sonic 4 was pretty bad man. It being 2D is the only thing it did right, it is by far the worst 2D Sonic game I've ever played, and I've played nearly all of them including a lot of the handheld ones.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 29, 2011)

I just beat Sonic 3 a couple minutes ago. I don't know how the fuck people like that shit.

Nothing is as good as 2.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 29, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> The fuck are you on? Heroes was dull as hell, man. Metal Sonic was decent but still.
> 
> I guess I can go with the others though. Adventure was fun as fuck and Colors and Generations took the nasty taste out of my mouth and even more.



Sonic Heroes was ass, but then 2006 came and blew it away in that department.

On topic, Megaman 9 and 10 are terribly designed Megaman games in every aspect.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Sonic 4 was pretty bad man. It being 2D is the only thing it did right, it is by far the worst 2D Sonic game I've ever played, and I've played nearly all of them including a lot of the handheld ones.


Was it that bad? I heard it got overall pretty good reception.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> *You prefer Heroes over Colors?*  Colors was the one who took out the nasty taste of 3D Sonic after releasing horrible games like Secret of the Rings and The Black Knight or whatever it's called, and it was a major improvement, especially the DS version.



[YOUTUBE]aerP6_ouRtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 29, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I just beat Sonic 3 a couple minutes ago. I don't know how the fuck people like that shit.
> 
> Nothing is as good as 2.



Sonic 3 and Knuckles > Sonic 2 > Sonic and Knuckles > Sonic 3


----------



## Esura (Nov 29, 2011)

I loved Sonic 3 by itself and with the added Knuckles pack. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZH1o8N9PXU[/YOUTUBE]

Best track in a Sonic game ever. Shit got real when this played.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Was it that bad? I heard it got overall pretty good reception.


No, it wasn't. Just because other 2D Sonics were better (except for Sonic 3) doesn't mean it wasn't a good game. 2D Sonics are good afterall.



Kakashi234 said:


> Sonic 3 and Knuckles > Sonic 2 > Sonic and Knuckles > Sonic 3


I've yet to play the knuckles ones. I'm playing them all on Xbox Live Arcade, pretty sure Sonic and Knuckles is there so maybe I'll try it. Is Sonic CD any good? I think that's on now, too.



Esura said:


> I loved Sonic 3 by itself and with the added Knuckles pack.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZH1o8N9PXU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Best track in a Sonic game ever. Shit got real when this played.



Buggin. Ever since Charles Hamilton sampled this, it's been my favorite by far. Might make it my ringtone for texts.

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N6L3miF6Ho[/youtube]


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 29, 2011)

CD is my favorite 2D game, it's much different from the others though.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2011)

I gotta say I prefer the modern Sonic soundtracks.


----------



## Wizard (Nov 29, 2011)

i dislike 2d sonic. maybe its cuz i was born into the 3d gaming era...


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 29, 2011)

- Sonic 3 isn't a very good game, it is way worse than Sonic 2.

- Sonic 4 does not have "good" reception, in less your standard for good reception is quoting some crap site that probably gave it a 6 or a 7 anyway. It's a very mediocre game, and it isn't worth playing. Anyone who likes Sonic can play the game for a minute and tell that there is something very wrong with its mechanics.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 29, 2011)

I hate techno music in my video games.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm tired of shooters.  No more Halo.  No more Black Ops.  No more Modern Warfare.  I'm done.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 29, 2011)

Skyrim isnt as good as Oblivion.


marrowind>Oblivion>Skyrim


----------



## Gnome (Nov 29, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Skyrim isnt as good as Oblivion.



Daaaaamn, just daaaaamn.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Marvel vs Capcom 3 is the worst vs game since X-Men vs. Street Fighter...


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 30, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I just beat Sonic 3 a couple minutes ago. I don't know how the fuck people like that shit.
> 
> Nothing is as good as 2.



This post is a little OD, but I agree 

Sonic 2 is the best.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 30, 2011)

Cross > Trigger


----------



## Akuma (Nov 30, 2011)

serger989 said:


> Cross > Trigger



Trigger was overrated anyways.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

Both are good probably wouldn't understand anything in Cross if you didn't play trigger.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 30, 2011)

Megaman>Mario>Sonic


----------



## Circe (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol MML3  .


----------



## Fraust (Nov 30, 2011)

Aww, you Trigger haters. That's my shit. I tried playing Cross and couldn't get into it.

San Andreas is the best GTA. IV didn't deserve a 10 if SA didn't get one.


----------



## Antlion6 (Nov 30, 2011)

Timesplitters 2 Multiplayer is the best multiplayer yet.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 30, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Timesplitters 2 Multiplayer is the best multiplayer yet.



Actually the most fun I've ever had playing a FPS Multiplayer with friends, very glad you brought this up.


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 30, 2011)

heres some

call of duty has a great story
zelda is the same game every year
charging for DLC is a good deal
FFVII is the only good final fantasy
people hate umvc3 because it has no megamen
DMC sucks because dante doesn't have white hair
Sonic 06 was good
Naruto Shippuden : Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 is better then mvc and blaze blue
legend of zelda TP is the best zelda ever made lol
Assassin's Creed 1 was a great  game
pokemon is for kids
add this one too...COD mw3 should be game of the year
Uncharted 3 is a masterpiece


----------



## Antlion6 (Nov 30, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> Actually the most fun I've ever had playing a FPS Multiplayer with friends, very glad you brought this up.



A crying shame I didn't have PS2 internet, but I loved that game so. Map creation was a blast.

Apparently a TS4 is in the works as well.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 30, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> heres some
> 
> call of duty has a great story *Modern Warfare's have good storytelling and dialogue and some good surprises. Better than other shooters at the least*
> zelda is the same game every year
> ...




My responses in bold to the ones I care about.


Are these your own opinions?


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 30, 2011)

no there unpopular opinions ,but yeah I actully added some popular ones by mistake,there not my opinions

dessagree about cod,but you don't have to agree with me,but who plays the campain anyway lol,for what I've seen they buy it for the multiplayer,even being the same game every year ,plus there are better shooters with good story out there.

honesty in the us its a 60 buck game and they want you to pay for other shit,should be free,there are contries the game costs 100-200 bucks,not to mention makes them lasy to make a half made game.

yeah that was a popular one,my bad


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm just talking about some of the stupididy I see around youtube


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

Sandbox/Open world games are very boring and add nothing I feel is important to games, instead good world structure and level design become a non-factor.

I feel we aren't at a point where this kind of game truly works.


----------



## Twinsen (Nov 30, 2011)

-GTA IV sucks balls
-Final Fantasy IX >>> VII
-Counter-Strike: Source > every MP game ever made
-Borderlands > Half-Life 2
-PS1 > PS2
-DKC 3 is just as good as the first 2
-Pokemon Snap was awesome
-Super Mario Sunshine was a good game
-MGS 4 was a bore-fest of epic propotions
-BF and CoD both suck
-Nero was more fun to play than Dante
-Blizzard are greedy fucks worse than EA and Activision


----------



## Esura (Nov 30, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Trigger was overrated anyways.


Agreed.


Fraust said:


> Aww, you Trigger haters. That's my shit. I tried playing Cross and couldn't get into it.
> 
> San Andreas is the best GTA. IV didn't deserve a 10 if SA didn't get one.


I never played Cross so no comment on that, but I found Trigger incredibly boring. I still have YET to finish CT because of it (I quit when I went back in time into this sky utopia), although I should. If it'll make you feel any better, I thought the tracks were dope. 

I do completely agree about San Andreas. GTAIV was a major disappointment after playing SA. 



Sephiroth said:


> Sandbox/Open world games are very boring and add nothing I feel is important to games, instead good world structure and level design become a non-factor.
> 
> I feel we aren't at a point where this kind of game truly works.



I agree with this partially. I do like sandbox/open world games akin to GTA and stuff. I just hate it in RPGs as it makes the game boring with nothing worthwhile added and it only makes the story more ass. I prefer a more linear approach to my RPGs (which would make this an unpopular opinion as well ).


----------



## Fraust (Nov 30, 2011)

Twinsen I hate your post on multiple levels, lol. To each his own... weirdo.


----------



## Twinsen (Nov 30, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Twinsen I hate your post on multiple levels, lol. To each his own... weirdo.



Oh there's plenty more too I'm sure 

Though that'll have to wait 'til tomorrow.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 30, 2011)

i hate open games. 
Morrowind I liked but after that...
Oblivion, GTA and Fallout... meh D:

also FF6 had one of the saddest moments of any FF


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> I never played Cross so no comment on that, but I found Trigger incredibly boring. I still have YET to finish CT because of it (I quit when I went back in time into this sky utopia), although I should. If it'll make you feel any better, I thought the tracks were dope.



It only takes 7-8 hours to beat it even if you do the extra stuff.
In new game plus it can take around 7 + mins to beat.


----------



## Esura (Nov 30, 2011)

My time on CT clocks in at 10 hours, and I haven't beaten it yet. I don't even think I'm that far. I left off at some sky city place in the past.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> My time on CT clocks in at 10 hours, and I haven't beaten it yet. I don't even think I'm that far. I left off at some sky city place in the past.



You must get lost alot.
You are also NEARLY done with it.


----------



## Esura (Nov 30, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You must get lost alot.
> You are also NEARLY done with it.



Thats the end? Didn't seem like it. Feels like it just started. Got to kill this little boy's mother cause she went batshit crazy or something.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm unimpressed by Skyrim! Its combat is terrible, there are too many glitches and why did they spend more time and effort writing the backstory than the story itself? If you want a backstory, read an encyclopaedia!


----------



## Fraust (Nov 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats the end? Didn't seem like it. Feels like it just started. Got to kill this little boy's mother cause she went batshit crazy or something.



I believe you have the option of beating the game soon if you're strong enough, but you most likely aren't so there's probably be a couple more areas to go through before you are left with nothing else.


----------



## Esura (Nov 30, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I believe you have the option of beating the game soon if you're strong enough, but you most likely aren't so there's probably be a couple more areas to go through before you are left with nothing else.



I tried that Lavos fight where it had me fight the forms of every boss fight I fought. After realizing this shit, I quit fighting it and continued the game.

Pleeease don't tell me I have to go through all that shit at the end. That would be the worse final boss fight ever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> I tried that Lavos fight where it had me fight the forms of every boss fight I fought. After realizing this shit, I quit fighting it and continued the game.
> 
> Pleeease don't tell me I have to go through all that shit at the end. That would be the worse final boss fight ever.



You do, but you get a break before you fight the real lavos.
The real lavos will be shaving nearly half of your hp off at every turn.
You get to take a break again.
Then you fight him a second time.
No breaks for the 3rd fight.
Then a 3rd final time.
If you are not prepared he is actually hard the first time around.


Fraust said:


> I believe you have the option of beating the game soon if you're strong enough, but you most likely aren't so there's probably be a couple more areas to go through before you are left with nothing else.



That part of the game usually goes by pretty fast and it's mostly optional.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 30, 2011)

I remember the very first time I beat him. Straight hard work and constant reviving/healing when I was a kid with FFChronicles. Then I beat it again on a ROM like a year or two ago (damn those load times are sexy) and had that Rainbow Sword and some other OD equipment. Dude was a pushover.


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 30, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Twinsen I hate your post on multiple levels, lol. To each his own... weirdo.


not agreeing with it either,but yeah its an opinion


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

I would like to see a new Sonic game where you play the other characters with distinct differences like the Adventure games had, playing just as Sonic frankly is pretty boring since he is so limited.

Even Shadow using guns was more interesting.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2011)

Iwata is a mediocre and short sighted CEO


----------



## Circe (Nov 30, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I'm unimpressed by Skyrim! Its combat is terrible, there are too many glitches and why did they spend more time and effort writing the backstory than the story itself? If you want a backstory, read an encyclopaedia!


1. Combat in TES games is always donkeyballs awful. It's a fact. It's a little better in the FO series, but not by much.
2. It's Bethesda. If the game didn't explode on startup, it is by and large a functional success.
3. The draw is the sand-box element, the environment, and the near infinite side quests. Story and characters tend to be comparatively underdeveloped.

Basically, if you're a fan of (primarily) adventure/exploration-oriented titles, it's an extremely satisfying game.

...Otherwise, it's a bunch of horses being catapulted off mountains.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

Circe said:


> ...Otherwise, it's a bunch of horses being catapulted off mountains.



I don't know about you, but that _still_ sounds like the best experience to come out this year, especially in the league of things like Assassin's Creed and Call of Duty. 

Which brings me to my next point... Assassin's Creed is no longer hip or edgy or well-written... it was barely that in the first place.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

Circe said:


> 1. Combat in TES games is always donkeyballs awful. It's a fact. It's a little better in the FO series, but not by much.
> 2. It's Bethesda. If the game didn't explode on startup, it is by and large a functional success.
> 3. The draw is the sand-box element, the environment, and the near infinite side quests. Story and characters tend to be comparatively underdeveloped.
> 
> ...



4.You can play Dark Souls instead.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 30, 2011)

Ugh, AC was such a disappointment this year. I really miss 2. Wish they would spend more than a year even though I enjoy how short of a time I have to wait, I'd rather a quality game.

And that catapult line just confirmed Skyrim is the next game I want.  Sounds like a party.


----------



## Circe (Nov 30, 2011)

There were few games I was actually excited for this year (of which there were even fewer I wasn't disappointed by).

[YouTube]L36eFCuI6d0[/YouTube]
[YouTube]u9QbWhL6cD8[/YouTube]

Delivers.


----------



## Antlion6 (Nov 30, 2011)

Assassins Creed is a perpetual disappointment, which, although the gameplay is getting better, is getting an even worse storyline.

And John Marston is perhaps the most bland video game character ever.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I would like to see a new Sonic game where you play the other characters with distinct differences like the Adventure games had, playing just as Sonic frankly is pretty boring since he is so limited.
> 
> Even Shadow using guns was more interesting.


I agree, I personally enjoy playing as multiple characters like in Adventure and Adventure 2. However, SEGA will never do that again. Too many critics.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 30, 2011)

Sonic Heroes was awesome. Fuck the haters 

I hated Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, and I'm sick of the Ezio spin-offs. They should be DLC, really. Yeah, I know, blah blah blah Ezio's story was left incomplete and OMG Revelations. I could care less. Please move on Ubisoft.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 30, 2011)

I hated AC too, well not hate but I gave up after the third DNA grid thing mission; pacing was too slow for me, though the variety was okay. Jerusalem or whatever i thinki,.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 30, 2011)

The first AC was some boring shit, don't let it discourage you from playing AC2 which is good.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 30, 2011)

Persona series and Nocturne is better than anything Square has ever produced.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The first AC was some boring shit, don't let it discourage you from playing AC2 which is good.



But let it discourage you just enough to not waste money on Brotherhood and Revelations.


----------



## Esura (Nov 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> But let it discourage you just enough to not waste money on Brotherhood and Revelations.



Brotherhood ain't bad, despite feeling like an expansion pack. Haven't played Revelations yet though.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> But let it discourage you just enough to not waste money on Brotherhood and Revelations.



Still haven't played either of those, so I can't say. I probably won't play them though, not a fan of 2.3's and 2.6's.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

They're more like 2.1 and 2.2. Then they're just jumping to 3.0 after that.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 30, 2011)

Bah w/e, I don't even understand what's happening in AC most the time. I just like stabbing people in the back of the head.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, that's how most people are with AC. Dan Brown-level reprehensible.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 30, 2011)

It's becoming a Kojima level story.

Both commendable and deplorable simultaneously.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, nanomachines, now I understand.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Sonic Heroes was awesome. Fuck the haters


It's got one of my favorite modern levels, so there's that.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKTWiWu864w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

No, Kojima is slightly commendable.

AC is just bat-shit right now.

What helped is MGS clearly didn't take itself seriously and made it fun. AC takes itself too seriously with its inane conspiracy theories that act as a focal point.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 30, 2011)

Mostly in terms of Convolution. 

I remember playing the first game; the moment I found out it was some simulation trying to find some quasi-scientific something or other, I immediately call it: stupid fucking story. 

Really haven't been wrong yet.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 1, 2011)

Brotherhood was good as far as Ezio's part. Desmond's part was pointless and shit. Revelations was bad for both parts. Ezio lost his charisma, his young rebellious attitude that started going away in Brotherhood, but still had a trace. Plus I think the city was just boring and the antagonist wasn't cool. At least in Brotherhood the Borgia had a personality, he seemed like a dick you'd want to kill.

And let's not get into Desmond's part in Revelations. Fuck that bull.

ACIII needs a new Assassin and an interesting, motivating story like II.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Bah w/e, I don't even understand what's happening in AC most the time. I just like stabbing people in the back of the head.



There's a story? I just thought we were running around controlling a badass in Italy with wacky loading screens in between levels while some weirdo called Desmond who sees dead people has a few minutes of cutscenes at the beginning and end of the game.

Shows what I know.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 1, 2011)

I loved the shit out of Brotherhood, even if the plot did feel like swiss cheese.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 1, 2011)

Fun characters are much more important than a good plot.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> I loved the shit out of Brotherhood, even if the plot did feel like swiss cheese.



I loved the Lair of Romulus things, especially that final one where you chase the Cardinal while it's raining. Very atmospheric.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

I guess I'm the only friend here who likes AC for the story.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

That's right friend.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Golden apples up in here.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 1, 2011)

I like AC's story, I just don't like it after II.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

I used to like AC's story, then I took an arrow in the knee.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I used to like AC's story, then I took an arrow in the knee.



I used to take an apple to the knee, but then I switched to pc.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> That's right friend.





Fraust said:


> I like AC's story, *I just don't like it after II.*





That's when the story got BETTER. The hell?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I used to take an apple to the knee, but then I switched to pc.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

>AC's story
>Got better


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2011)

All this AC hate is making me mad  I don't get it. They are quality games. Fuck is wrong with my usual favorite posters hating good products now? Now I got...Esura....on my side...


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Maybe that's a sign you need to re-evaluate your standards.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2011)

Nope, I will always love AC as long as it continues being what it is  Though I do agree revelations has some bad things going for it. Didn't love the city, Desmond's story felt filler, and the defense tower needed more work. BUT I still love the combat and traveling around. And Ezio is one of my favorite characters ever in gaming.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 1, 2011)

Are people seriously complaining that Ezio doesn't act like a happy-go-lucky youngster when he's in his 50's? That's not character regression, that's growing up.

You probably also hate that he act likes an old man when he's dying of old age in his movie.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 1, 2011)

Ezio in 2 is a classic and monumental character. That's why. He had personality, charm, he was human, had motivation, etc. Ezio in Brotherhood was maturing, becoming a leader, but still had his humanity with his love affairs and the beginning which was his motivation. Ezio in Revelations was a monkey with a beard. He had no personality, he had nothing going for him. He was simply boring. Altair, who had no personality in the first one, was given more personality and humanity in this one (and an accent far too close to Ezio's) than Ezio has.

Desmond's story in II was fine. Escape was cool. In Brotherhood... nothing happened until the last two minutes which was either a huge shock like it was to me, or you're like "Ubisoft srsly?" And Desmond in Revelations is like "lol wtf?". 

Gameplay wise I think they improve with every game. Though I think the bombs were useless and I only used them for the missions and achievements that required them, the den defense was SO poorly done and I know a thing or two about tower defense games to know that they fucked up big time with the whole concept, and there were so many glitches in the game that it at least for frustrating as fuck for me.

I will say I miss Leondardo like a friend, but Yusuf was awesome imo.

@death: it's not that he grew up, it's that he isn't interesting anymore. None of his family or friends, not his lovers (new girl was boring and a cliche plot device) and he had no personal reason to go after the main dude who was also a lame plot device. From a solo standpoint he's just a regular cliche character, but from the last two Ezio games he's a terrible and shitty older version of an originally awesome character.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> All this AC hate is making me mad  I don't get it. They are quality games. Fuck is wrong with my usual favorite posters hating good products now? *Now I got...Esura....on my side...*



I feel kind of insulted with the way you phrased that...but whatever.

The only reason I haven't got Revelations yet is because I haven't finished Brotherhood yet. 

And I agree with the Ezio part. He was on one of my  too.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh, Lucy...


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> I feel kind of insulted with the way you phrased that...but whatever.
> 
> The only reason I haven't got Revelations yet is because I haven't finished Brotherhood yet.
> 
> And I agree with the Ezio part. He was on one of my  too.



You shouldn't be insulted. We already came to the conclusion that you have terrible taste. It's nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> You shouldn't be insulted. We already came to the conclusion that you have terrible taste. It's nothing to be ashamed of.


I would say your tastes is worse than mines. Only people who think my tastes are bad are haters and people who lack reading comprehension, but you are a little bit of both. It's nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Ezio in 2 is a classic and monumental character. That's why. He had personality, charm, he was human, had motivation, etc. Ezio in Brotherhood was maturing, becoming a leader, but still had his humanity with his love affairs and the beginning which was his motivation. Ezio in Revelations was a monkey with a beard. He had no personality, he had nothing going for him. He was simply boring. Altair, who had no personality in the first one, was given more personality and humanity in this one (and an accent far too close to Ezio's) than Ezio has.
> 
> Desmond's story in II was fine. Escape was cool. In Brotherhood... nothing happened until the last two minutes which was either a huge shock like it was to me, or you're like "Ubisoft srsly?" And Desmond in Revelations is like "lol wtf?".
> 
> ...



Ah see this is where I disagree. Ezio in Revelations was the true master assassin. The respect and following that he had truly made me feel he was the leader of these Assassin's. The amount of pressure on a old man to find the keys before it's to late was pretty well handled. Little lines like "I'm getting to old for this" and "I hope I can still learn some new tricks" made me feel bad for him but in a way smile on how he's grown. 

Scenes with him getting off the ship and spotting Sophia were great. The feeling of loving someone again was pretty amazing. The "I'm the most interesting guy you'll ever meet" brought me back to Ezio when he was young and naive. But what I enjoyed most about this Ezio was the feeling of accepting his fate. A lot of great lines came from a wise and old leader. My favorite being "People are quick to judge, but slow to correct themselves". Just little lines that made me see the growth in a character who basically went from a women seeker to a revenge driven adult to a man learning to lead others, to a man finally accepting it, leading, and then letting go. The ending was great. 

Overall I just loved Ezio in it, as much as the previous two. It's all three games that completed his character. But hey that's just me.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 1, 2011)

ps3 exclusives arent even that great or worth getting


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Ah see this is where I disagree. Ezio in Revelations was the true master assassin. The respect and following that he had truly made me feel he was the leader of these Assassin's. The amount of pressure on a old man to find the keys before it's to late was pretty well handled. Little lines like "I'm getting to old for this" and "I hope I can still learn some new tricks" made me feel bad for him but in a way smile on how he's grown.
> 
> Scenes with him getting off the ship and spotting Sophia were great. The feeling of loving someone again was pretty amazing. The "I'm the most interesting guy you'll ever meet" brought me back to Ezio when he was young and naive. But what I enjoyed most about this Ezio was the feeling of accepting his fate. A lot of great lines came from a wise and old leader. My favorite being "People are quick to judge, but slow to correct themselves". Just little lines that made me see the growth in a character who basically went from a women seeker to a revenge driven adult to a man learning to lead others, to a man finally accepting it, leading, and then letting go. The ending was great.
> 
> Overall I just loved Ezio in it, as much as the previous two. It's all three games that completed his character. But hey that's just me.



Oh shit...Old Ezio is that dope!? I need to finish Brotherhood asap so I can play Revelations.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> ps3 exclusives arent even that great or worth getting



Infamous, Uncharted, Heavy Rain, God of War, You fail good sir.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Infamous, *Uncharted*, Heavy Rain, *God of War*, You fail good sir.



Two of those aren't ps3 exclusive


----------



## Antlion6 (Dec 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Infamous, Uncharted, Heavy Rain, God of War, You fail good sir.



To be fair, I would agree that Heavy Rain was heavily overrated, and Infamous never endeared itself to me.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Two of those aren't ps3 exclusive



Lolz and where else can I play Uncharted 1-3 and God of War 3? Please tell me, I'm waiting


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

He's probably being a smart-ass because a cheap spin-off of Uncharted by the shitty Syphon Filter dev is being released on the Vita and God of War had equally mediocre PSP games.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Mario isn't exclusive guys.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

MY WORLD IS CRUSHED.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> He's probably being a smart-ass because a cheap spin-off of Uncharted by the shitty Syphon Filter dev is being released on the Vita and God of War had equally mediocre PSP games.


You got it 


Gnome said:


> Mario isn't exclusive guys.


Yep... 
[YOUTUBE]vPqppv56nEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Told you, crazy. S'what you get dealing with schmucks that think they're witty.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> Told you, crazy. S'what you get dealing with schmucks that think they're witty.



Yet he didn't know.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Not confusion... probably just expecting some common sense.

EDIT: Oh ho ho, witty edit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> Not confusion... probably just expecting some common sense.
> 
> EDIT: Oh ho ho, witty edit.



What edit?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 1, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid is a ... solid exclusive. So will Versus be if it stays exclusive... and releases.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Except Metal Gear Rising. That's not exclusive.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 1, 2011)

4. 'cause obviously there is no other MGS on the PS3 if you don't include PSstore stuff.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 2, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> To be fair, I would agree that Heavy Rain was heavily overrated, and Infamous never endeared itself to me.


Infamous 1 was pretty shitty, while Infamous 2 is actually a really good game.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 2, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Infamous 1 was pretty shitty, while Infamous 2 is actually a really good game.



I wouldn't say it was shitty, but mediocre, yeah.

It was kinda like Assassin's creed in that once you play the second one, the first one really feels like an unfinished prototype.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2011)

I still think Infamous was a great game. Much better then a game like Prototype. Infamous 2 was just that much better.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't think video games should appeal to the casual market when it's at the expense of what appeals to the established hardcore fanbase.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't think video games should appeal to the casual market when it's at the expense of what appeals to the established hardcore fanbase.



I don't think this is an unpopular opinion with gamers....just developers and publishers.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't think this is an unpopular opinion with gamers....just developers and publishers.



I suppose so, I'm looking at DmC and SxT at the moment.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 2, 2011)

What about DmC appeals to casual gamers? Slightly slower combat? I'm not being sarcastic, I'm actually curious.


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

Because it'll probably have better writing and more interesting visuals. Those are "casual" now.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

What made DMC so "hardcore" before? It's not like they were ever hard or anything.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2011)

Fraust said:


> What about DmC appeals to casual gamers? Slightly slower combat? I'm not being sarcastic, I'm actually curious.



The moving it to a western developer, dropping any pre-existing canon, sluggish combat, and changing all aesthetics. 

These weren't about making a better game, but trying to appeal to a wider audience for them western sales, even though it seems to have failed for the most part.


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What made DMC so "hardcore" before? It's not like they were ever hard or anything.



Shh! Don't say that! That's like telling a weaboo that Final Fantasy VII wasn't emotional and well-written! They'll string you up by your small intestine!


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> The moving it to a western developer, dropping any pre-existing canon, sluggish combat, and changing all aesthetics.
> 
> These weren't about making a better game, but trying to appeal to a wider audience for them western sales, even though it seems to have failed for the most part.



So all Western audience is casual...?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 2, 2011)

Western casual? You mean the hemisphere which Japanese create an extra difficulty setting for on a lot of games because their country can't handle it?


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Krory said:


> So all Western audience is casual...?



Thats not what he meant, although a large portion of Western developers are trying their damnest to cater to casual markets though.

But they are pretty much trying to God of War/Dante Inferno-ify the series (oh the irony).


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Western casual? You mean the hemisphere which Japanese create an extra difficulty setting for on a lot of games because their country can't handle it?



Didn't you know? It's actually a vast conspiracy in which Japan makes the games EASIER and then adds the extra difficulty to make Westerners, since they are ALL casuals, feel better about themselves.

Thank you, internet, for that one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2011)

In this case I mean pre-existing fanbase vs a player who buys on a whim based on an IGN review, not just an actual difficulty barrier or something, which is I actually support easy modes for bad players, it doesn't come at the expense of what was appealing before.

Same applies to Resident Evil at the moment really.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What made DMC so "hardcore" before? It's not like they were ever hard or anything.



DMC is for pansy fangirls so they have something to droll over.
That's why it's easy.


----------



## Circe (Dec 3, 2011)

I've given up on Resident Evil.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 3, 2011)

Circe said:


> I've given up on Resident Evil.



It's hard not to give up on Capcom completely. They're so intent on Westernising all their games that they're forgetting what made their games fun in the first place - it was never about being Japanese or Western, but that the developers who made those games had style. They've lost faith in Mega Man to the point where they pretty much refuse to release any new games. They're getting Western developers to work on their franchises, thinking that Ninja Theory making Devil May Cry will somehow sell better than if they made it themselves.


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 3, 2011)

Bioware and Bethesda can't make a great game to save their life.
Planscape: Torment, while brilliantly written, was a horrible game. 
Making a character a 'cipher' for the player is a horrible excuse for lazy writing.
The entire Final Fantasy line is terrible. 
Upgradable equipment with the same functionality is just an excuse for lazy design. Games should not be about number crunching.
Experience systems are generally just time wasters. If you don't get experience from just grinding combat, they're a bit more forgivable. 
Morality systems are garbage, and any developer who advertises them is just aiming for idiots. 
Lots of developers use the term 'sandbox' to just get away with mediocre games that are very large.
9 out of 10 times when I see a recycled 'save the world' plot as the premise for a game, I get a strong urge to vomit.

That enough unpopular opinions for now?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> Bioware and Bethesda can't make a great game to save their life.
> Planscape: Torment, while brilliantly written, was a horrible game.
> Making a character a 'cipher' for the player is a horrible excuse for lazy writing.
> The entire Final Fantasy line is terrible.
> ...



Most of this is very true.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2011)

I have given up on Bethesda and Capcom. Bioware will soon join their ranks after ME3.
I used to care about them, but then I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2011)

Jesus, this thread's title should be changed to "My sense of criticism made me a cynical asshole incapable of having fun anymore".


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I have given up on Bethesda and Capcom. Bioware will soon join their ranks after ME3.
> I used to care about them, but then I took an arrow to the knee.



So you hate _all_ good games?


----------



## Esura (Dec 3, 2011)

Krory said:


> So you hate _all_ good games?



So Bethesda and Bioware are the only devs that make good games (lol at Bethesda making good, non bug riddled games)? Play more games then try to repeat this garbage.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 3, 2011)

Even the unpopular opinions are unpopular with the unpopular people, eh Esura?


----------



## Esura (Dec 3, 2011)

You are such an evil, evil mod you know that? 

EDIT: And my opinions aren't unpopular...at other places.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus, this thread's title should be change to "My sense of criticism made me a cynical asshole incapable of having fun anymore".



Bayonetta, Bastion, Dues Ex and Gears 3 are all pretty fun 



Krory said:


> So you hate _all_ good games?



I like Bastion 
Bastion should be game of the year 2011 :33

But it won't 


And the last good anything to come from Capcom was RE4, Onimusha and Okami

/pop tart cat


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Bayonetta, Bastion, Dues Ex and Gears 3 are all pretty fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>RE4




@Esura - Aww, it's so cute when you try so hard to understand a simple sentence.


----------



## Esura (Dec 3, 2011)

Krory said:


> >RE4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so cute that you always respond to every post I make. If I didn't know any better, I'd think you have a crush on me.

Well, I'm flattered.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 3, 2011)

Some of the unpopular opinions are unpopular 'cause they're stupid.

And I want another Okami game. El Shaddai is close visually, but it's not as good storywise by a long shot.


----------



## Esura (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, you have Okamiden.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> It's so cute that you always respond to every post I make. If I didn't know any better, I'd think you have a crush on me.
> 
> Well, I'm flattered.



Just as you reply to every one of mine.  It's a match made in Heaven.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 3, 2011)

I meant console game.



Krory said:


> Just as you reply to every one of mine.  It's a match made in Heaven.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I meant console game.



In other words, REAL games.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 3, 2011)

Besides Tactics Ogre: LUCT, yes.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Besides Tactics Ogre: LUCT, yes.



Which was originally a console game, twice, anyways.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 3, 2011)

I knew you would say that.

Just bought Sonic Generations. I like it. A lot. Best next gen sonic imo. Is that unpopular?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't think so.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't even know about Sonic games anymore since they've sucked balls for over a decade.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2011)

Which is how you know they suck balls.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2011)

Generations is pretty good, however it's only like a minute long.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I knew you would say that.
> 
> Just bought Sonic Generations. I like it. A lot. Best next gen sonic imo. Is that unpopular?



what would be its competition for that title?



Sephiroth said:


> Generations is pretty good, however it's only like a minute long.



I dont see why this is a bad thing. It is a platformer, how long should it be? Pretty sure it's longer than any of the Genesis Sonic games.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, but back then you were almost guaranteed to die so you'd have to start all over (at least the average gamer). Now... holy fuck it's easy. I beat the first two areas in like 10 minutes and S ranked two acts even though I got hurt in them. Still fun, though. Easy 1000.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, you get an extra letter grade just for surviving, right? 

One thing I hate about Generations though are the new voice actors.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont see why this is a bad thing. It is a platformer, how long should it be? Pretty sure it's longer than any of the Genesis Sonic games.


Price? It's way lacking in content for 50 bucks.

The boss fights were fucking great though, but for what should be a huge crossover game, it's too short and easy.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Price? It's way lacking in content for 50 bucks.
> 
> The boss fights were fucking great though, but for what should be a huge crossover game, it's too short and easy.



GameFly.

Beat it in a day, send it back.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 3, 2011)

Gamestop.com is fucking me over. MASSIVE price drops on all the games I want, but apparently it's online only even though it doesn't say so. I was gonna get Sonic cause the online price said 30 instead of 50.

Can't wait to start ordering games online.

BUT, I didn't pay cash. Sold so much shit I bought 5 games with credit left over.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Price? It's way lacking in content for 50 bucks.


  Platformers are designed for people to beat them over and over again. They're made so people can get quick fix and satisfaction.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Platformers are designed for people to beat them over and over again. They're made so people can get quick fix and satisfaction.


You mean they were. 

Platformers have been decent length for like 10 years now.


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

And have been annoying to the point of downright inanity in some cases (looking at you, Alice.)


----------



## Fraust (Dec 3, 2011)

Shit, I just bought that, too. lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2011)

Krory said:


> And have been annoying to the point of downright inanity in some cases (looking at you, Alice.)



Some levels of the game, yes. Others balance it perfectly, like the sky level.

Fucking love that one.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 3, 2011)

Bioware is so much better then Bethesda.
Dragon Age and Mass effect are so much more fun then Fallout and Skyrim


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Bioware is so much better then Bethesda.
> Dragon Age and Mass effect are so much more fun then Fallout and Skyrim



Depending where you go, it's not an entirely unpopular opinion.

Of course as a BioWare fan, I agree wholeheartedly (and I'm also someone who has been mostly unimpressed with Bethesda games until Skyrim).


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> >RE4



I had it on Gamecube
Twas fun :33
Still made me want some zombies though



also time for a shitstorm:
Morrowind > Skyrim


----------



## Bluth (Dec 4, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Bioware is so much better then Bethesda.
> Dragon Age and Mass effect are so much more fun then Fallout and Skyrim



Bethesda games are so much different when compared to Bioware, they take pretty much the exact opposite paths to making a game.  Bioware is first and foremost story and dialog, while Bethesda is about loot, playing style choice, and making as much content as possible. 

Personally I much prefer Bioware.  I have fun with Fallout and Skyrim, but it can get very boring very fast to the point where you don't even know why you are still playing the game except for the fact that you still haven't seen a significant portion of the world. 

Bioware on the other hand I actually care why I am playing the game, I actually feel motivated to finish the game.  

as for an unpopular opinion I know it's been said at some point, but I enjoyed Dragon Age II more than Origins.  I simply appreciated the idea of focusing on a single town and the general focus that the story had in relation to centering on the events surrounding Hawke.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> also time for a shitstorm:
> Morrowind > Skyrim



I don't see how that's a shitstorm.

Most people agree.

This is for UNPOPULAR opinions.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 4, 2011)

My unpopular op is that Chrono Cross is clearly better than FF7 in terms of story and music


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> My unpopular op is that Chrono Cross is clearly better than FF7 in terms of story and music



Not entirely unpopular, nor is it much of a feat.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 4, 2011)

Gamespot gave CC a 10 and VII... not a 10. If your opinion is agreed with by a major site, it's not unpopular.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Gamespot gave CC a 10 and VII... not a 10. If your opinion is agreed with by a major site, it's not unpopular.



Overall it seems in the long run, CC scored higher. It has a 94 on Metacritic I believe, to FFVII's 92.

So yeah. Not unpopular.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 4, 2011)

Back in the day I enjoyed (and rented twice) Shaq Fu.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Shaq Fu is the last bastion of great fighting games.


----------



## Esura (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh wow....lol, whatever K.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Scharlachrot said:


> Mario Galaxy sucks.
> Marvel VS Capcom 3 sucks.
> I dislike modern army shooting games.
> Megaman Battle Network/Starforce sucks.
> ...



Half of those aren't unpopular.

This is the _unpopular_ opinions thread, people. Not the "I'm fucking special and I'm going to voice my opinions like they're edgy and unique even when they aren't."


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 4, 2011)

Scharlachrot said:


> Mario Galaxy sucks.
> Marvel VS Capcom 3 sucks.
> I dislike modern army shooting games.
> *Megaman Battle Network/Starforce sucks.*
> ...



What bitch? This must be unpopular becuase those are the best.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Scharlachrot said:


> Did someone piss in your cereal this morning?
> I'd like to see you prove how the opinions I listed are not unpopular.



The burden of proof is on the plaintiff.

>Common sense.

Not my fault you tried to be unique and just looked like a tool.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2011)

Scharlachrot said:


> Did someone piss in your cereal this morning?
> I'd like to see you prove how the opinions I listed are not unpopular.



uh, because a lot of people say the same thing? I mean really, you've never heard anyone else call FF13 a bad game? Just because it isn't unanimous doesn't mean it is unpopular. 

I think MVC3 and Starfox are very mediocre games myself.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> uh, because a lot of people say the same thing?



Especially in this thread alone.

It's not that unpopular when forty people in this thread say the same damn things.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Shaq Fu is the last bastion of great fighting games.



Oh yes, I should of buy it instead of rent the damn thing.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2011)

Or maybe Scharlochrot didn't _know_ they were popular opinions. :/


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Or maybe Scharlochrot didn't _know_ they were popular opinions. :/



Apparently...though if you're going to claim that your opinion is "unpopular", then I would figure you would make sure. I don't get how you can be in discussion threads about a game, and not see negative criticism toward it.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Or maybe Scharlochrot didn't _know_ they were popular opinions. :/



I don't know what the name of the Pope is, but I'm not going to go and tell someone his name is Darth Sidious. Because I don't fucking know that. Again...

>Common sense


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2011)

...

Point taken.


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Only proving my point.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 4, 2011)

Who the fuck hates battle network?
Ban them from these forums.
Immediately.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 4, 2011)

Well if thats not unpopular.. I really do think the first MvC was the best one so far


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2011)

> I dislike modern army shooting games. <-- What are the most popular games out right now? Army shooting games. IRL, you say Call of duty sucks, people are confused and disagree 98% of the time.


...lol you've never met a gamer who didn't like Call of Duty, Kill Zone or Medal of Honor? Yeah...obviously if you talk to your average joe at a gas station they are going to say its awesome.

Again...it being the most "popular" doesn't mean that it doesn't have haters. Lebron James is one of the most famous Basketball players, you gonna tell me that it is unpopular to  dislike him?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 4, 2011)

lol.

MGS4 has the best final boss battle of all time. Come at me bro.

Also, Crying Wolf is the best overall boss fight. Come at me bro.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't see why anyone would disagree


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> ...lol you've never met a gamer who didn't like Call of Duty, Kill Zone or Medal of Honor? Yeah...obviously if you talk to your average joe at a gas station they are going to say its awesome.
> 
> Again...it being the most "popular" doesn't mean that it doesn't have haters. *Lebron James is one of the most famous Basketball players, you gonna tell me that it is unpopular to  dislike him?*



You raise a very good point with the bold


----------



## Byrd (Dec 4, 2011)

Fraust said:


> lol.
> 
> MGS4 has the best final boss battle of all time. Come at me bro.
> 
> Also, Crying Wolf is the best overall boss fight. Come at me bro.



 no the Boss was the best!! I accept your challenge


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Psycho Mantis fight shits on everything, get a clue.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> Psycho Mantis fight shits on everything, get a clue.



in terms of gameplay and actual fight probably... in terms of epicness.. no


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

You kids don't understand what it was like back then. Thirteen years ago, playing the game in your young teens and preteens when all of a sudden...

"HOW DOES THIS FICTIONAL CHARACTER KNOW WHAT GAMES I'M PLAYING? OH MY FUCKING GOD, MY CONTROLLER'S MOVING! STOP IT YOU SICK PSYCHIC FUCKER!"

Nothing more epic than that.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 4, 2011)

Krory said:


> You kids don't understand what it was like back then. Thirteen years ago, playing the game in your young teens and preteens when all of a sudden...
> 
> "HOW DOES THIS FICTIONAL CHARACTER KNOW WHAT GAMES I'M PLAYING? OH MY FUCKING GOD, MY CONTROLLER'S MOVING! STOP IT YOU SICK PSYCHIC FUCKER!"
> 
> Nothing more epic than that.



I am no Kid lol I am a fully grown.. I remember those moments myself thats why I said gameplay and such.. probably. That Battle was amazing in it self and I love him scream out "WHY"!! lol but the Boss replaced that due to the mostly the entire game you knew u had to fight her at the end and the final fight was beautiful..  10 minutes to fight a legendary solider.. to try and best the queen of CQC and the lovely music playing in the last 5 minutes.. that what made it special to me


----------



## Velocity (Dec 4, 2011)

Fraust said:


> lol.
> 
> MGS4 has the best final boss battle of all time. Come at me bro.
> 
> Also, Crying Wolf is the best overall boss fight. Come at me bro.



Anyone who disagrees that MGS4 is one of the greatest games ever made is a fool. The boss fights in that game were just insanely awesome. They could have made the whole game just that series of boss fights and it still would've been the best damn PS3 exclusive ever.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 4, 2011)

MGS4 really is the best interactive movie ever


----------



## Krory (Dec 4, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> MGS4 really is the best interactive movie ever



icwutudidthar but...

Heavy Rain.

Not an unpopular opinion but Heavy Rain is probably the only game I slightly regret missing out on from a lack of a PS3.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 4, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Anyone who disagrees that MGS4 is one of the greatest games ever made is a fool. The boss fights in that game were just insanely awesome. They could have made the whole game just that series of boss fights and it still would've been the best damn PS3 exclusive ever.



Still think 3 is better  but it is one of the greatest games ever.. hell the series itself is one of the best


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Anyone who disagrees that MGS4 is one of the greatest games ever made is a fool. The boss fights in that game were just insanely awesome. They could have made the whole game just that series of boss fights and it still would've been the best damn PS3 exclusive ever.



I agree with this. MGS4 is truly a great game with one of the most badass endings ever. Glad I didn't cut the game off after the first credits.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't tell if you're all being serious or not. MGS4 is easily the worst game in the main series.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 5, 2011)

lol. ^

I bought the MGS HD Collection. It's always been one of my dreams to play the older MGS and FF games for achievements. I get to relive the glory of 2 and 3 as well as try out Peace Walker!

And all of the games are great so I can't say I dislike any, but 4 is definitely not the weakest. It has at the least the second best set of bosses (I like all of 1's and 3's are pretty fucking sick, but I'd say 4 trumps 3). The joke cameos allowed them to not take a very serious game too serious to the point that it's corny, which was perfect. The nostalgia was perfect in 4 and the new stuff was almost as good. And if you're a fan of the series and bitch about the cutscenes, then retract that you're fan.

4 is my fave. Then 3 since it was my first. Then 1, then 2. But in no way are any of them below a 9 in my mind.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

I personally rank it

3
1
4
2

All great games though, four really was fun as hell.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2011)

I have stopped caring about Plot in video games entirely. Well the overarching plot that is, if the game can pull me in immerse me into the world and keep it interesting I would take that over Dialogue trees and morality scales and long cut scenes any day of the week.


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay, I'll say it.

Kojima helped _*fix*_ Castlevania.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> Okay, I'll say it.
> 
> Kojima helped _*fix*_ Castlevania.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't know if Krory is trolling or not so I'm hesitant on agreeing. I do agree that Castlevania LoS is a good start for 3D Castlevanias going forth now. LoS is how Castlevania in 3D should be (maybe a bit more polished in future iterations though) imo.


----------



## Hendrewmop (Dec 6, 2011)

The least popular video games are Rufas Snow Ride, Snow Trooper, Flash Astroids, Mars Over, Christmas Bounce, Duck Hunt, Cosmic Fighter and Bush Shoot Out.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 7, 2011)

unpopular....

Bastion for GOTY?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 7, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> unpopular....
> 
> Bastion for GOTY?



Not that unpopular.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 13, 2011)

On the one hand, I think MGS3 is a better game than MGS2.  So I agree with the majority opinion there.

On the other hand, I like MGS2 more. It's simply more interesting. MGS3 is too simplistic and sappy for my taste.

It's just that 3 executes its sappiness better than MGS2 executes its interesting bits.

You also have to factor in hype backlash. People jerk off to MGS3 on a daily basis. It's irritating.


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 13, 2011)

- Pokemon R/S/E are the worst Pokemon games (I know, this used to be a popular opinion, but not anymore)
- Sprite gaming is a thing of the past, stop using sprites if you're going to charge full price for games.
- Generation VI and on mainline Pokemon games need to be fully 3D environments without any sprites.
- I prefer Twilight Princess's graphical style to The Wind Waker's and Skyward Sword's any day.
- Majora's Mask does not need to get a remastered port for the 3DS, it needs a full-blown remake for the Wii U.
- Super Mario Sunshine is the best of the 3D Mario platformers, and if a  sequel is to come out it better be on the Wii U and not the 3DS. (I'm  not worried about it happening either way though)
- Animal Crossing City Folk is horrible game as a result of laziness and  unnecessary changes, _not_ because it was "more of the same".
- Top-down Zelda games need to be completely a thing of the past. The 3DS isn't a Gameboy anymore.
- Handheld gaming needs to move closer to console gaming. By that I mean  handheld games need to match the quality of their console counterparts  (or in Nintendo's case and the Wii's mediocre games they need to be  better). It's a lot of the stuff I said above - No more sprites, no more  top-down Zelda's/Pokemon, etc.
- I don't hate the systems I don't own. I recognize that people have  different tastes and that's fine. Now if only the fanboy wars would end.  It doesn't matter if the graphics are slightly better on your system,  nor does it matter if there's pointless gimmicks (like 3D) on the other.
- I don't care for violence in my games.
- The Sims 3 Generations is by far the worst The Sims Expansion Pack ever.
- Super Mario 64 DS has worse graphics than Super Mario 64. (yes, somehow this an unpopular opinion).


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2011)

> - I prefer Twilight Princess's graphical style to The Wind Waker's and Skyward Sword's any day.


That's not an unpopular opinion, at least as far as I've heard.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 13, 2011)

Bassoonist said:


> - Top-down Zelda games need to be completely a thing of the past. The 3DS isn't a Gameboy anymore.



...
A part of my soul wants me to disgusted, but then a part of my soul says don't give a shit...
I'm torn between disgust and indifference.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2011)

Me     too.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> That's not an unpopular opinion, at least as far as I've heard.



It's not, really.

It's as common as saying overall, Twilight Princess sucked balls on many different levels.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2011)

> - Super Mario 64 DS has worse graphics than Super Mario 64. (yes, somehow this an unpopular opinion)



Are people really that dumb? Super Mario 64 DS looks horrible.


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> That's not an unpopular opinion, at least as far as I've heard.



I don't know... I'm a member of Zelda forums, and a lot of them disagree. There they are all over Skyward Sword's graphics like they are the best thing ever, and the people there have _nothing_ positive to say about Twilight Princess's graphics (or Twilight Princess altogether, for that matter).

The Wind Waker and Skyward Sword both have graphics that are a bit underwhelming to me, and this IS an unpopular opinion among Zelda fans. Maybe not among gamers altogether, but Zelda fans are different I suppose. 



ensoriki said:


> ...
> A part of my soul wants me to disgusted, but then a part of my soul says don't give a shit...
> I'm torn between disgust and indifference.



That's why it's an unpopular opinion. =P

I actually would have no problem if Nintendo started releasing 2D Zelda games through the eShop and stuff, but I'd rather them go all out for the retail releases. $40 is a bit too much this day an age for those kind of games, IMO.



Violent By Design said:


> Are people really that dumb? Super Mario 64 DS looks horrible.



They are. I've had this argument with many people. =/

They show pictures of the updated models of Mario and Bowser to prove their point, but somehow they conveniently forget about the horribly jagged edges, the whole game's lack of smoothness, and the details that the N64 version had that are completely lacking in the DS version (like the fact that the tiles on the castle floor were actually detailed in the N64 version, instead of the blurry grey blotches they are in the DS version).


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

Top down Zeldas include

LTTP

fuck your opinion.


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Top down Zeldas include
> 
> LTTP
> 
> fuck your opinion.



I'm not saying that existing 2D Zelda games are bad.

I just got really annoyed with the Phantom Hourglass style. It's like they were trying way too hard to stay with 2D, and it just looked wrong. 

I just want a brand new 3D Zelda for a portable.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

I say mario evolved.


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 13, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I say mario evolved.



Mario's model got updated... Mainly stylistically, but if you look at the graphics in the screenshots otherwise, everything is taken down a notch in detail for the DS version.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

Bassoonist said:


> Mario's model got updated... Mainly stylistically, but if you look at the graphics in the screenshots otherwise, *everything is taken down a notch in detail for the DS version.*


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 13, 2011)

Hand held games are terrible 
The only good ones have been Pokemon


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2011)

I see why you're red.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 13, 2011)

Xenogears Disk 2 is actually a lot better than Disk 1 when it comes to the story. It tells the story horribly thanks to THE CHAIR but a lot more interesting shit happens.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 13, 2011)

The Wii isnt even a bad system and nintendo didn't drop the ball and has always been the same.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 13, 2011)

I am looking forward to Metal Gear Rising.

I didn't realize so many people hated the idea of a less stealth game after we had four straight classics, and other good spin-offs of a legendary series. Apparently a large majority of the gaming community cannot fathom change.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 13, 2011)

^
Yeah, I don't think that fact that it will be handled by Platinum Games is that bad. I still understand the fustrating from the change of style and developers though. 

Platinum Games are good developers so it's not like it's in bad hands either.


----------



## Markness (Dec 13, 2011)

I find most shooter games to be redundant and unfulfilling. I do still have a place in my heart for Doom and Quake but anything besides that doesn't do anything for me, especially in the last couple of years. How many games can you make where someone in a powered exoskeleton shoots shit up? 

I could never get into Mortal Kombat. Even as a kid, I knew I was supposed to like it because of the "bloodz and gutz" but it didn't have a lasting effect on me. I also got bored with how all the characters moves except for the special moves look the same and I find the voices, especially in the first three games, to be annoying as hell. The lurid atmosphere doesn't help either. 

I was a fan of Darkstalkers before I ever played Street Fighter. Capcom needs to stop trolling their fans who want another one with countless Vs. games.

King of Fighters > Street Fighter

Samurai Shodown > Soul Calibur


----------

